# 13x7 or 14x7 Dayton Wire Wheel Raffle



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

The heading says it all!!!

This giveaway will include a set of 14x7 72 spoke Dayton Wire Wheels that will come with chrome Dayton adapters, 2-bar knock-offs with embedded logo and hammer. These wheels are brand new, in their original boxes and have never been used...

This giveaway will be limited to 100 entries!!!

Each entry is $20.00 and will be on a first come, first serve basis. Each official entry made, as well as the remaining amount of entries will be posted within the topic.

All entries must be paid through paypal to [email protected] , as this is the fastest and safest method. Please give your Lay It Low screen name in the comments section of the paypal payment. Once the 100 entry limit is met, a winner will be drawn and notified as well as posted in the topic...

Feel free to give me a call at (225)268-9760 with any question you may have!!!

Thank you and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

tempting


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

I'd be all over that if I wasn't looking for 13" 72's right now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

:0 maybe i should get a free entry for the publicity ive given ya on the lights :biggrin:  ttt for a good business man


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

dp


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

*1 entry paid for by BIG NICK 

99 entries remaining!!!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 1 2008, 11:54 PM~9846890
> *1 entry paid for by BIG NICK
> 
> 99 entries remaining!!!
> *



:dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

DAMM THOSE 100 ENTRIES ARE NOT COMING VERY FAST....................WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS GOING ON HERE??????????????


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say tonie......count me in.....you know the deal!!!


----------



## Latin Essence CC (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 3 2008, 12:28 AM~9852822
> *DAMM THOSE 100 ENTRIES ARE NOT COMING VERY FAST....................WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS GOING ON HERE??????????????
> *


I think people are skeptical because they think the drawing might be a scam or will be rigged, but I assure you that it doesn't matter to me who wins!!! The winner will get the wheel package and hopefully post pics of the wheels when they receive them.

Anyone who has done business with me can attest for the fact that I am a straight up business man and not with the B.S.!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

let me see

20 bucks


go for a cruise with 20 bucks of gas..................................



or 1 out of 100 to daytons...............................



:dunno: 




:biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 09:30 AM~9853977
> *no because your not giving away shit. Your trying to make a grip on your rims.  :uh:
> *


O.K. let's see if I got this straight. Also, let's check your math and statistics skills!!!

If you pay $1699.00 before shipping, which is average for a new set of 14" Daytons, plus add a modest $100.00 for shipping you're at $1799.00.

If you were just by some chance to order these same wheels from Dayton, they would cost you $2240.00 plus shipping!!!

Now let's look at the flipside!!!

You get in the drawing for $20.00 and have a 1 in 100 shot of getting the same set of wheels that you would have paid $1800.00 for...

So all in all if you do the math, 100 x $20.00 = $2000.00 
If I have to ship the wheels to the winner at my expense, how much of a grip is that???

If a couple hundred dollars is a grip to you, then sorry to inform you homie that you're already broke!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 09:48 AM~9854040
> *O.K. let's see if I got this straight. Also, let's check your math and statistics skills!!!
> 
> If you pay $1699.00 before shipping, which is average for a new set of 14" Daytons, plus add a modest $100.00 for shipping you're at $1799.00.
> ...


might do better if you could get someone to back you..like a carclub...or even get with the LIL administrator gary about paypal him the money..once all entries are recieved and wheels are shipped you get your money..this help keep everyone mind at ease they will get money back if the 100 isnt met..and you could maybe get this topic pinned.


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 3 2008, 08:54 AM~9854066
> *might do better if you could get someone to back you..like a carclub...or even get with the LIL administrator gary about paypal him the money..once all entries are recieved and wheels are shipped you get your money..this help keep everyone mind at ease they will get money back if the 100 isnt met..and you could maybe get this topic pinned.
> *



I would have to second that right there get some old school member from here to back you or layitlow


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 3 2008, 09:54 AM~9854066
> *might do better if you could get someone to back you..like a carclub...or even get with the LIL administrator gary about paypal him the money..once all entries are recieved and wheels are shipped you get your money..this help keep everyone mind at ease they will get money back if the 100 isnt met..and you could maybe get this topic pinned.
> *


Already tried to get with LIL administrator to see if he would be a an impartial third party and draw the winner from the 100 entries. Just waiting on him to get back with me!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 10:48 AM~9854040
> *O.K. let's see if I got this straight. Also, let's check your math and statistics skills!!!
> 
> If you pay $1699.00 before shipping, which is average for a new set of 14" Daytons, plus add a modest $100.00 for shipping you're at $1799.00.
> ...


I guess you didn't understand me. Topic title says "Giveaway." That was miss leading to began with. By grip, I meant money. Sorry :uh:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 3 2008, 09:03 AM~9854096
> *I would have to second that right there get some old school member from here to back you or layitlow
> *


Thats what it is...............


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

use my idea homie, i dont mind


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by beemc

98 entries remaining!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

...............


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

QUESTION: How would the drawing for the wheels be made...? How would you pick out the winner...?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Not knocking your hustle bro, just saying legitimate concerns, being so many damn scammers on here.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

heres an idea. have the winning number on the powerball lotto be the winning number for the daytons. if the powerball lotto has 100 numbers. there u go, 100 entries.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 09:15 AM~9854153
> *1 entry paid for by beemc
> 
> 98 entries remaining!!!
> ...


Let me get this straight,So, all 100 entries must be enter'd befor the drawing can occur,Right?......So if that 100 entries isn't met you just keep the money people have submitted and no drawing will occur?Is that right?.......


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

or do you refund the $$?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by My98Lincoln_@Feb 3 2008, 10:18 AM~9854169
> *QUESTION: How would the drawing for the wheels be made...? How would you pick out the winner...?
> *


The winner will be picked by an impartial third party who has no interests in who wins period!!! All entries will be put in one container and a random winner will be picked from the 100 entries...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

why everyone gotta give this dude a hardtime. would u spend all your time, for maybe weeks to try and sell these tickets just to screw someone over. i know i wouldnt. i been on here for about 6 yrs. this website generates way too much money to throw it all away for a couple hundred. im gonna buy a ticket but im waiting to be in the middle of the numbers somewhere in the 30s or 40s. if layitlow had something like this monthly it would make the website that much better....


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

.....................


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 09:24 AM~9854198
> *why everyone gotta give this dude a hardtime.  would u spend all your time, for maybe weeks to try and sell these tickets just to screw someone over. i know i wouldnt.  i been on here for about 6 yrs. this website generates way too much money to throw it all away for a couple hundred.  im gonna buy a ticket but im waiting to be in the middle of the numbers somewhere in the 30s or 40s. if layitlow had something like this monthly it would make the website that much better....
> *


It would but there's a difference,LIL has reputation............


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 11:24 AM~9854198
> *why everyone gotta give this dude a hardtime.  would u spend all your time, for maybe weeks to try and sell these tickets just to screw someone over. i know i wouldnt.  i been on here for about 6 yrs. this website generates way too much money to throw it all away for a couple hundred.  im gonna buy a ticket but im waiting to be in the middle of the numbers somewhere in the 30s or 40s. if layitlow had something like this monthly it would make the website that much better....
> *


I agree... I will also wait til the number of entries go up...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 3 2008, 10:21 AM~9854180
> *Let me get this straight,So, all 100 entries must be enter'd befor the drawing can occur,Right?......So if that 100 entries isn't met you just keep the money people have submitted and no drawing will occur?Is that right?.......
> *


Yes, all 100 entries must be made before the drawing will occur, but if it goes longer than 1 month without all 100 entries being met, all money will be returned through paypal,just as it was sent!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 3 2008, 11:27 AM~9854218
> *It would but there's a difference,LIL has reputation............
> *


I have been taken by well known members, so how old they are here don't mean nothing to me.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 3 2008, 09:21 AM~9854180
> *Let me get this straight,So, all 100 entries must be enter'd befor the drawing can occur,Right?......So if that 100 entries isn't met you just keep the money people have submitted and no drawing will occur?Is that right?.......or will you refund the $$?
> *


???????????????????????????


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 09:29 AM~9854222
> *Yes, all 100 entries must be made before the drawing will occur, but if it goes longer than 1 month without all 100 entries being met, all money will be returned through paypal,just as it was sent!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: ,can a single person enter multiple times?


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 09:29 AM~9854223
> *I have been taken by well known members, so how old they are here don't mean nothing to me.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Feb 3 2008, 10:32 AM~9854238
> *:thumbsup: ,can a single person enter multiple times?
> *


yes, one person can enter mulitple times, but it will still be listed in the topic just as it is for a person who enters only once!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 10:29 AM~9854223
> *I have been taken by well known members, so how old they are here don't mean nothing to me.
> *


I run a legit business and one set of wheels, Dayton or otherwise will not make me, nor will they break me!!! I couldn't see throwing all the business I do on LIL out the window over 1 damn set of wheels.

I am doing this for the people who may not be able to afford spending $1800.00 - 2000.00 on wheels, but can deal with taking a chance with $20.00...

Remember, the odds are really quite great for anyone who enters!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

.............................


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 10:46 AM~9854296
> *Good way of dancing around all my questions. It's such a great deal people are just offering you the 2000 dollars to end the raffle.  :uh:  Whatever, good luck to you any how.
> *


What's wrong with this guy??? Does he have preconceived notions or a vendetta against everything???


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 11:49 AM~9854312
> *What's wrong with this guy??? Does he have preconceived notions or a vendetta against everything???
> *



I know hes one of those jackasses that usually posts worthless shit in off topic.......



but ttt for oldsmobilefanatic he is legit :thumbsup:


----------



## greenwithenvy1981 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am on kidney dialysis and disability, and honestly COULD NOT AFFORD a set of true D's. my ride doesnt even have rims right now. I dont have paypal, or I would be right in on this. Let the man do his work. I am grateful he is offering this to some of us unfortunate ones. If I can find a paypal account, I'm in. 

JMO,
David


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

.........................................


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

You must be an idiot if you didn't think of any of those concerns I posted. 

1.He should have said I am so and so shop.
2.We are having a "raffle" not giveaway.
3.This is how it will work.
4.This is where you can send money.
5.Finally, for any feedback see ________.
Were my request very difficult? Sorry, I make your life complicated










> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 1 2008, 09:59 PM~9846203
> *
> The heading says it all!!!
> 
> ...




thats most of your questions right there


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 11:49 AM~9854312
> *What's wrong with this guy??? Does he have preconceived notions or a vendetta against everything???
> *


I have no quarrel with you. You are a business man, doing business, it's cool. Your gonna sell a set of D's and help someone come up with twenty bucks. :thumbsup: That's what it is, presenting it like that would have sounded more professional to me. Once again IMO.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 3 2008, 12:10 PM~9854396
> *
> thats most of your questions right there
> *


Jump on the bandwagoon. :uh:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by 83Cizzoupe

97 entries remaining!!!
 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 12:11 PM~9854399
> *I have no quarrel with you. You are a business man, doing business, it's cool. Your gonna sell a set of D's and help someone come up with twenty bucks.  :thumbsup: That's what it is, presenting it like that would have sounded more professional to me. Once again IMO.
> *



OK well christ move on already! Sorry his add didn't fit to your'e liking. Jesus christ it isnt like the guy is asking you to give up your'e first born child! Were talking about 20 fuckin dollars! If your'e too worried about losing that then you just are not a gambling man and this offer is not for you...MOVE ON!!

Alls Im saying is I bought an item off this guy a month ago and had no problems whatsoever. That makes him a legit seller to me! But you don't have to take my word for it if you dont want.....my 20 dollars was sent and yours wont be


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 10:13 AM~9854409
> *Jump on the bandwagoon.  :uh:
> *




WHY DON'T YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT YOUR WAGON HOMIE THE GUYS NUMBER IS ON THERE CALL HIM IF YOU HAVE DOUBTS INSTEAD OF TRING TO BE ALL HARD ON YOUR KEYBORAD..........OR WHAT YOU DON'T HAVE 20 DOLLARS? YEAH HE SAID GIVE AWAY BUT ITS COMMON SENSE THAT IT WAS A MISTAKE ON HIS PART WHICH I'M SURE MOST OF US CAN UNDERSTAND THAT ITS A RAFFLE


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

u spend more than 20 at the movies or on gas. 20 isnt much. im gonna buy one, just waiting for numbers to get up. might even buy more than 1 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 3 2008, 12:27 PM~9854452
> *WHY DON'T YOU JUST WORRY ABOUT YOUR WAGON HOMIE THE GUYS NUMBER IS ON THERE CALL HIM IF YOU HAVE DOUBTS INSTEAD OF TRING TO BE ALL HARD ON YOUR KEYBORAD..........OR WHAT YOU DON'T HAVE 20 DOLLARS? YEAH HE SAID GIVE AWAY BUT ITS COMMON SENSE THAT IT WAS A MISTAKE ON HIS PART WHICH I'M SURE MOST OF US CAN UNDERSTAND THAT ITS A RAFFLE
> *


Go patrol the internet somewhere else.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 11:32 AM~9854478
> *Go patrol the internet somewhere else.
> *


If you want in the drawing, get in!!! If all you want to do is bitch,whine, and complain,just stay off the topic... :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 3 2008, 10:32 AM~9854478
> *Go patrol the internet somewhere else.
> *



I THINK U NEED TO TAKE YOUR OWN ADVICE MAYBE SOMEONE WILL GIVE YOUR SORRY ASS 20 DOLLARS SO YOU CAN GET IN


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 12:37 PM~9854501
> *If you want in the drawing, get in!!! If all you want to do is bitch,whine, and complain,just stay off the topic... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


  Waiting for better numbers


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

fuck it i paid i dont even really need them but thats better then the 20 i buy in lottery tickets every week :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by 77towncar

96 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by edelmiro13

95 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

HURRY UP AND BUY :machinegun:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

damn i wish i would win, i dont even have a set of chinas :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Im doing 2 entries as soon as this hits 98 entries........ :biggrin:....and I already have a set of 72-13x7's that I just bought...........but chances are 1-100 are really not that bad..... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Soon as it gets to 50 entries I'm buying the last 50


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by IlDuce

94 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 3 2008, 12:31 PM~9854474
> *u spend more than 20 at the movies or on gas. 20 isnt much. im gonna buy one, just waiting for numbers to get up. might even buy more than 1  :biggrin:*



X 2 



And I also have dealt with oldsmobilefanatic, I left him a good feedback on here, & have seen he has more good feedbacks on here besides mine. 

Good guy would deal with again anytime !! 

Ill also enter when theres more entrys


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:0 ...whats your paypal again?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 3 2008, 10:43 PM~9859030
> *:0 ...whats your paypal again?
> 
> 
> *



[email protected] 

HERE YOU GO HOMIE HIT HIM UP HERE AT PAYPAL


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

Say Tonie......you just do your thang homie.....I did business with him after wanting some knockoffs he had for sale on ebay. I paid him $295 for some knockoffs I could not even get direct from Dayton...Brand new GOLD 3 PRONG SWEPT FLUTED RECESSED FOR CHIP KNOCKOFFS. He stayed in contact with me throughout the transaction and even gave me a damn good price on chips.....to this day I have stayed in contact with him and even gave him the advice I gave to Lonestar when he asked me about doing a raffle like this. I understand when there are doubts about shady people on here, but Tonie is a good seller. 


Tonie....I'm going to sweeten this deal for you without even asking you in advance hoping to gain some confidence for your raffle!!!

I'll throw in a 5th wheel for the winner for the cost of shipping. It is not new, but will be usable as an extra or bumper kit. 
I'll be sending you a paypal for 3 entries tomorrow Tonie!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by Caddys 83

93 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks homies, for all the support and the show of confidence to ease people's minds!!! Good looking out!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

well i probably aren't gonna win, i dont got money like that to buy a bunch of raffle tickets or a set of daytons (or chinas), but hell i like to gamble 1-100 ehh i can only pray :cheesy: good luck all


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

For everyone waiting until there are more entries purchased to get in, that doesn't really make your chances of winning any greater since the winner will be picked randomly anyway!!! 

The only thing that would make your odds better is to purchase more entries!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: payment sent


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by stilldownivlife

92 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah I dont undertand do some of you guys think you have some kind of strategy by waiting? Just buy them now it isn't going to make a difference! I want it to get to 100 asap to see if i won or not


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Feb 4 2008, 05:07 PM~9862706
> *yeah I dont undertand do some of you guys think you have some kind of strategy by waiting? Just buy them now it isn't going to make a difference! I want it to get to 100 asap to see if i won or not
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

sent u a 20 spot for a spot...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by rob n all

91 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

..............


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

$20 sent :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by jugoDEcarlo

90 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by Purple Haze

89 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 4 2008, 10:04 PM~9866093
> *1 entry paid for by Purple Haze
> 
> 89 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i think the 99 who dont win should get something too for entering :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Shit you might have to do 20 people at $100 LOL


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

do we have to pay shipping or is it included? 


im kind of reluctant because at the rate its going now seems like it might be a month or longer wait  ....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 4 2008, 09:50 PM~9866602
> *do we have to pay shipping or is it included?
> im kind of reluctant because at the rate its going now seems like it might be a month or longer wait  ....
> *



Hey homie it does include shipping........IMO I don't think it will be a month should start picking up


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

throw in 2nd and 3rd place and give them a dvd or something.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 5 2008, 03:57 AM~9866667
> *Hey homie it does include shipping........IMO I don't think it will be a month should start picking up
> *


yezzir it should i am gonna buy one ..and told my GF about it .. i think she wants in on it too ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 4 2008, 11:10 PM~9866799
> *throw in 2nd and 3rd place and give them a dvd or something.
> *


good idea :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2008, 01:15 AM~9866845
> *good idea  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i like 1st place the daytons, 2nd place a set of chrome chinas 3rd place choice of dvd :0


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Oct 29, 2003)

yos i dont mean to be rude ese, but how we know for sure this is legit homie, just curious


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pablo Escobar_@Feb 4 2008, 11:19 PM~9866887
> *yos i dont mean to be rude ese, but how we know for sure this is legit homie, just curious
> *


HE COOL PEOPLE, I JUST GOT 2 SPOTS AND GON PUT MONEY IN BANK FOR 3 MORE :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

you ship to canada.... if not ill pay for half of the shipping if i win :biggrin: wadda ya say


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2008, 11:40 PM~9867104
> *HE COOL PEOPLE, I JUST GOT 2 SPOTS AND GON PUT MONEY IN BANK FOR 3 MORE :biggrin:
> *


you're gonna feel like an asshole when i win them with just 1 ticket


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze+Feb 4 2008, 10:25 PM~9866343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only ones gonna feel like an asshole are the ones who didn't buy a ticket and when they see the winner post up the wheels they won.......


i have talked to tonie daily since he started this.......if this goes well......there is much more to come.......believe me.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2008, 12:23 AM~9867403
> *you're gonna feel like an asshole when i win them with just 1 ticket
> *


na never that, you win some and you lose some. i would rather risk $100 in wheels than go and throw it away drinking or wasting it on garbage. Besides its not of me wanting them that bad since i have the money and was going to purchase some anyways its more of supporting the homie :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Money sent!, Do your thing bro..


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 4 2008, 11:40 PM~9867104
> *HE COOL PEOPLE, I JUST GOT 2 SPOTS AND GON PUT MONEY IN BANK FOR 3 MORE :biggrin:
> *


2 entries paid for by Texas_Bowties

87 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 5 2008, 04:01 AM~9868065
> *Money sent!, Do your thing bro..
> *


1 entry paid for by The BIG M Biker

86 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Feb 4 2008, 07:53 PM~9865376
> *$20 sent  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 3 2008, 11:27 PM~9859352
> *Say Tonie......you just do your thang homie.....I did business with him after wanting some knockoffs he had for sale on ebay. I paid him $295 for some knockoffs I could not even get direct from Dayton...Brand new GOLD 3 PRONG SWEPT FLUTED RECESSED FOR CHIP KNOCKOFFS. He stayed in contact with me throughout the transaction and even gave me a damn good price on chips.....to this day I have stayed in contact with him and even gave him the advice I gave to Lonestar when he asked me about doing a raffle like this. I understand when there are doubts about shady people on here, but Tonie is a good seller.
> Tonie....I'm going to sweeten this deal for you without even asking you in advance hoping to gain some confidence for your raffle!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 5 2008, 07:07 AM~9868168
> *1 entry paid for by The BIG M Biker
> 
> 86 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



make that 85 :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 6 2008, 12:03 AM~9872124
> *make that 85  :biggrin:
> *


83 money sent ...you letting us know how our numbers fall?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by ice64berg

85 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by onesexy95fleetwood

84 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by ice64berg

83 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 5 2008, 07:16 PM~9872217
> *83 money sent ...you letting us know how our numbers fall?
> *


The number of the entry doesn't matter because the drawing will be by screenname...

Don't worry if you enter for someone else on your screenname, I will be notating each entry separately!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

4 entries paid for by beemc

79 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

so can canadians enter to?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by LA Homie

78 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 5 2008, 11:35 PM~9874869
> *so can canadians enter to?
> *


Yes, Canadians can enter too...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

DAM BRO I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF 13/7'S, NICE DEAL THOUGH


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by newhopper

77 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

is there a set date for the drawing or is it when all entries are sold? i want to buy an entry but i dont want to have to wait for 76 other cheap asses not wanting to pony up 20 bucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

PAYPAL SENT.....


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by One Of A Kind

76 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 6 2008, 09:57 AM~9876834
> *is there a set date for the drawing or is it when all entries are sold? i want to buy an entry but i dont want to have to wait for 76 other cheap asses not wanting to pony up 20 bucks.
> *


The drawing is set for the 100 entries to be sold first, but I won't allow it to go on for longer than 1 month!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Come on cheap bastards!!!!! Buy already..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 6 2008, 12:47 PM~9877845
> *Come on cheap bastards!!!!! Buy already..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X76 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

TTT for my luck  



> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:18 AM~9876973
> *1 entry paid for by One Of A Kind
> 
> 76 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by Granttttt

75 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Come on guys!!! We're 1/4 of the way...

Let's get this thing moving!!!

The sooner we get to 100, 
the sooner someone will have this set of wheels!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm excited now!!!


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ieraiderguy05_@Feb 6 2008, 01:59 AM~9875957
> *DAM BRO I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF 13/7'S, NICE DEAL THOUGH
> *


So you wouldn't want a set of 14's for $20  :biggrin:


----------



## casper (May 8, 2007)

i think that more people would respond if they were13x7


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper_@Feb 6 2008, 07:41 PM~9880546
> *i think that more people would respond if they were13x7
> *


If there is a good enough response with this raffle, there will be 13x7's, center golds, and more to come, I promise!!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

2891 views and only 25 entries damn there are some broke fuckers on here





TTT


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

the more I look at the pic of these new 72's the more I want them :0


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:03 PM~9880728
> *13x7's, center golds, and more to come, I promise!!!</span>
> *


i am in on that one! :biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

i cant believe this. When I saw this topic a day after it was started I thought I was gonna be too late to get in on it. Some broke ass mufuckas on here


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ill hold out for 13's


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

O.K., let's up the ante!!!

The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)

Let's see if that motivates anyone!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 08:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...




<span style=\'color:blue\'>VERY COOL!! I had to buy another chance.


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

Hell yeah! 

:biggrin: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 6 2008, 10:06 PM~9882297
> *VERY COOL!! I had to buy another chance.
> *


1 entry paid for by The BIG M Biker

74 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


for $20 you cant beat this raffle. 1 out of hundred chances (unless bought more than one spot) 

TTT for the homie :biggrin:


----------



## Granttttt (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2008, 12:21 AM~9883202
> *for $20 you cant beat this raffle. 1 out of hundred chances (unless bought more than one spot)
> 
> TTT for the homie :biggrin:
> *


2 out of 100 now


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 10:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: 
So can I win first, second, and third?


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 6 2008, 10:48 PM~9883482
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> So can I win first, second, and third?
> *


NEVER!!!, but you can have second and third if you really want...  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Granttttt_@Feb 6 2008, 11:43 PM~9883433
> *2 out of 100 now
> *


 :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 6 2008, 11:48 PM~9883482
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> So can I win first, second, and third?
> *


Three (3) winners will be drawn and prizes will be issued accordingly!!!


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

this is getting better i allready entered 5 times but with the odds like they are i might spend another 100
TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Damn Tonie!!!!!!!! You really stepped up to the plate on this one.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so will the drawing be video taped?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 7 2008, 10:08 AM~9885536
> *so will the drawing be video taped?
> *


Let me know what you all think!!! I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## 81CutlassCalais (Jan 3, 2008)

Makes sence to make a movie of the 3 drawings at 1 time.

This idea is cool as hell, they used to do somthing similar on caraudio.com but not anymore. Even better now that there are prizes for the 3 first picked. Nice prizes as well.

I will probably enter later today when my buddys gets home from school.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by MOSTHATED CC

73 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 08:03 PM~9880728
> *If there is a good enough response with this raffle, there will be 13x7's, center golds, and more to come, I promise!!!
> *


I'm definately down for that one


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


one the second prize can we pay out of pocket to make them center golds or is that not an option??


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 11:28 AM~9886026
> *one the second prize can we pay out of pocket to make them center golds or is that not an option??
> *


I do whatever it takes to please my people... Of course you can pay to upgrade to center gold if you win the chrome wheels!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 7 2008, 11:34 AM~9886088
> *I do whatever it takes to please my people... Of course you can pay to upgrade to center gold if you win the chrome wheels!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah thats what I'm talking about *Come on cheapskates buy in*


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

im in, come on people lets do this


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by sicx13

72 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Let's get this show on the road!!!


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Iam in whats the paypal????


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 7 2008, 03:54 PM~9888333
> *Iam in whats the paypal????
> *


The heading says it all!!!

This giveaway will include a set of 14x7 72 spoke Dayton Wire Wheels that will come with chrome Dayton adapters, 2-bar knock-offs with embedded logo and hammer. These wheels are brand new, in their original boxes and have never been used...

This giveaway will be limited to 100 entries!!!

Each entry is $20.00 and will be on a first come, first serve basis. Each official entry made, as well as the remaining amount of entries will be posted within the topic.

All entries must be paid through paypal to [email protected] , as this is the fastest and safest method. Please give your Lay It Low screen name in the comments section of the paypal payment. Once the 100 entry limit is met, a winner will be drawn and notified as well as posted in the topic...

Feel free to give me a call at (225)268-9760 with any question you may have!!!

Thank you and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

sorry quey....didnt what to read it but,my moneys sent how bout yours....?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by TwOtYme

71 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme+Feb 7 2008, 03:59 PM~9888377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 7 2008, 10:45 AM~9886158
> *Hell yeah thats what I'm talking about Come on cheapskates buy in
> *


X71....................


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 7 2008, 05:05 PM~9888421
> *
> *


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 1 2008, 10:59 PM~9846203
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 7 2008, 01:52 PM~9886993
> *1 entry paid for by sicx13
> 
> 72 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


I got a new set of 520s right here waiting for those wheels........


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

are the second place wheels daytons too?


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 7 2008, 05:34 PM~9888637
> *I got a new set of 520s right here waiting for those wheels........
> *


 :0 MAYBE YOU CAN SELL ME THE TIRES CUS ILL NEED THEM!!! :cheesy:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Feb 7 2008, 05:42 PM~9888739
> *are the second place wheels daytons too?
> *


No, the second place wheels are chinas...


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2008, 05:44 PM~9888764
> *:0 MAYBE YOU CAN SELL ME THE TIRES CUS ILL NEED THEM!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: maybe...


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 7 2008, 08:22 PM~9890074
> *ttt
> *


congrats on tha Zzzzz'z


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 7 2008, 09:35 PM~9890854
> *congrats on tha Zzzzz'z
> *


Congratulations beemc... Hope you enjoy your Zzzzz's!!! Ride them with pride... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 7 2008, 09:41 PM~9890922
> *Congratulations beemc... Hope you enjoy your Zzzzz's!!! Ride them with pride... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


now its my turn to ride on Dddddd'z :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Lets do this!!! or is $5 bucks a wheel to much for D's?? :0


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

how many tickets left on this badboy, cmon people, i want some daytonas


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 8 2008, 01:01 AM~9892820
> *how many tickets left on this badboy, cmon people, i want some daytonas
> *


71 i believe...damn cant believe no one wants in some daytons


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2008, 12:08 AM~9892853
> *71 i believe...damn cant believe no one wants in some daytons
> *


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations beemc... Hope you enjoy your Zzzzz's!!! Ride them with pride...[/size][/color][/font] :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]

thanks im in on this one to i have $100 imvested is this set of daytons good luck to everybody :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

money sent ....put me down for 3 Tonie


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

3 entries paid for by mac2lac

68 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

COME ON FKRS..........CA THAT CHECK!!!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Let's see if that motivates anyone else enough to get in on this deal!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 8 2008, 09:39 AM~9894168
> *COME ON FKRS..........CA THAT CHECK!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


the mac has spoken :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Pass the word on guys... Let's get this raffle rolling so someone can be rolling!!! :nicoderm: :0 :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 09:20 AM~9894491
> *Let's see if that motivates anyone else enough to get in on this deal!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TO 

THE

MF

TOP


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 09:20 AM~9894491
> *Sound good!!!!
> I am already in it............ *


----------



## MxBlancaG (Aug 13, 2007)

any chance you can mail them to me if i win>


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: :0


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxBlancaG_@Feb 8 2008, 03:14 PM~9896532
> *any chance you can mail them to me if i win>
> *


free shipping. if you win you get them delivered to your door steps at no extra cost. 3 out of 100 chances with 1st,2nd n 3rd place


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT FOR THE CHEAP FKERS....... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Feb 8 2008, 04:21 PM~9896919
> *free shipping. if you win you get them delivered to your door steps at no extra cost. 3 out of 100 chances with 1st,2nd n 3rd place
> *


Thats a good damn deal there come on guys buy some tickets so we can get this raffle taken care of or should I say so I can get my new wheels :biggrin:


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 09:09 AM~9893969
> *3 entries paid for by mac2lac
> 
> 68 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Damn, I can't believe these guys don't want the best wire wheels on the market!!!

If a $20.00 chance is too much for people, I guess I should have been giving away tires too since it looks like they won't be able to buy them!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 10:10 PM~9898555
> *Damn, I can't believe these guys don't want the best wire wheels on the market!!!
> 
> If a $20.00 chance is too much for people, I guess I should have been giving away tires too since it looks like they won't be able to buy them!!!
> *


i cant even afford chinas thats why im taking my chances in a raffle :cheesy:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt
come on lets get this over with i need a set of d's for my 63 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 8 2008, 09:28 PM~9899110
> *ttt
> come on lets get this over with i need a set of d's for my 63  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

HEY HOMIE WHY DONT YOU DO THE NUMBER THING ALSO MIGHT GO QUICKER AND JUST LET THOSE THAT HAVE PAID PICK THERE NUMBER IN THE ORDER THAT THEY PAID IN..........JUST A SUGGESTION...I'M DOWN WITH IT IF YOU CHANGE IT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 8 2008, 09:45 PM~9899258
> *HEY HOMIE WHY DONT YOU DO THE NUMBER THING ALSO MIGHT GO QUICKER AND JUST LET THOSE THAT HAVE PAID PICK THERE NUMBER IN THE ORDER THAT THEY PAID IN..........JUST A SUGGESTION...I'M DOWN WITH IT IF YOU CHANGE IT
> *


Your still picking the number out of a box whats the difference number or name it's all the same picking your number doesn't make you win faster :dunno: maybe I'm wrong


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 9 2008, 12:15 AM~9900400
> *Your still picking the number out of a box whats the difference number or name it's all the same picking your number doesn't make you win faster :dunno: maybe I'm wrong
> *


.
AGREED!!


COME ON GUYS......WHAT MORE CAN TONIE DO?? FOR A NEW SET OF DAYTONS.....MAN....

FK IT TONIE....UP THE PRICE OF TICKETS.....LESS ENTRIES....AND LET THE WINNER PAY SHIPPING IF THEY DON'T SELL BY THE END OF THE MONTH......


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 07:10 PM~9898555
> *Damn, I can't believe these guys don't want the best wire wheels on the market!!!
> 
> If a $20.00 chance is too much for people, I guess I should have been giving away tires too since it looks like they won't be able to buy them!!!
> *


Come on low ballers.....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 8 2008, 11:15 PM~9900400
> *Your still picking the number out of a box whats the difference number or name it's all the same picking your number doesn't make you win faster :dunno: maybe I'm wrong
> *



SORRY BUT YEAH YOUR WRONG THERE IS A DIFFRENCE JUST CHECK OUT THE ZENITH RAFFLE THERE ON THE THIRD I'M NOT TRING TO KNOCK ON ANYONES SHIT MAN JUST GAVE A SUGGESTION....AND I THINK IT A LOGICAL ONE BUT WHO KNOW SOME OF US THINK ASS BACKWARDS SO MAYBE IT DOES'NT MAKE SENSE


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Feb 3 2008, 01:28 AM~9852822
> *DAMM THOSE 100 ENTRIES ARE NOT COMING VERY FAST....................WHATS UP HOMIE WHATS GOING ON HERE??????????????
> *




If they were 13's I would get in on it, Im trying to get rid of my 14's


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 07:35 AM~9901308
> *If they were 13's I would get in on it, Im trying to get rid of my 14's
> *


you have a choice 13's or 14's
HURRY UP AND BUY.......


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 09:20 AM~9894491
> *Let's see if that motivates anyone else enough to get in on this deal!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 9 2008, 08:38 AM~9901314
> *you have a choice  13's or 14's
> HURRY UP AND BUY.......
> *





:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I didnt notice that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

payment sent
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by Majestic

67 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 7 2008, 12:04 PM~9885860
> *Let me know what you all think!!! I'm open to suggestions...
> *


video is def the way to do it


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 9 2008, 09:33 AM~9901627
> *video is def the way to do it
> *


Doing it by video is fine, but I don't understand how drawing a screen name is so far out of people's realm of thinking, opposed to a number... It is exactly the same thing, either way it's the luck of the draw!!! 

By number or screen name, your entry is your entry!!!

Let me know if you all would rather numbers, but then we have to go back and let the first person that paid pick a number,then the next, and so on...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 9 2008, 08:42 AM~9901652
> *Doing it by video is fine, but I don't understand how drawing a screen name is so far out of people's realm of thinking, opposed to a number... It is exactly the same thing, either way it's the luck of the draw!!!
> 
> By number or screen name, your entry is your entry!!!
> ...


I DON'T KNOW WHY JUST THOUGHT THAT I WOULD THROW THAT AT YOU TO SEE IF IT WOULD HELP...........BUT I'M DOWN


----------



## LA Homie (Mar 1, 2006)

Im down with that too homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 9 2008, 09:42 AM~9901652
> *Doing it by video is fine, but I don't understand how drawing a screen name is so far out of people's realm of thinking, opposed to a number... It is exactly the same thing, either way it's the luck of the draw!!!
> 
> By number or screen name, your entry is your entry!!!
> ...


i think they just ment to post up a board so that they know were thay stand i can pm you the board i have a nd tell you how to use it


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS1996LA_@Feb 9 2008, 12:03 PM~9902166
> *i think they just ment to post up a board so that they know were thay stand i can pm you the board i have a nd tell you how to use it
> *


I understand that and that's fine, but let's try this on for size...

If:

screen name (A) has number 1 or just screen name (A) on the entry
screen name (F) has number 51 or just screen name (F) on the entry
and so on...

Does that mean either one of them has a better chance of winning since it will be pulled randomly whether each entry is just numbered or each entry just has a screen name on it???

It is the exact same thing either way!!!


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

its the same damn shit. alot of people are superstitious about lucky numbers and shit like that.


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

I like the name draw....It sucks when you pick the wrong number :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

i want in on this, but my damn paypal account is restricted :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Come on ya'll pay up I need those rims :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Feb 9 2008, 01:30 PM~9902279
> *i want in on this, but my damn paypal account is restricted :angry:
> *



setup another account


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 9 2008, 12:29 PM~9902274
> *I like the name draw....It sucks when you pick the wrong number :biggrin:
> *


yup same shit numbers or names....  just leave it with names...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 9 2008, 12:37 PM~9902312
> *yup same shit numbers or names....  just leave it with names...
> *


Yeah just leave it with names if you want a board with 100 slots and just names no numbers so people can see I don't know why they need to see then thats cool


----------



## Eryk (Aug 26, 2006)

I think it's funner to pick numbers. Like Vegas baby!!

For me it's like this...Some people are drawn to these raffles by the process itself. I know that the screennames vs numbers is the exact same thing. I get it. But the whole picking numbers deal adds another element of gameplay to an otherwise boring raffle. I think the sucess of the Zenith raffles(3 now!) shows that. Better organization and way more fun.

Mi dos centavos.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

do name not numbers.

because then people will feel like shit if the number that they were gonna pick won

and with names, well that just means they have shitty names if they dont win


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 9 2008, 01:29 PM~9902969
> *do name not numbers.
> 
> because then people will feel like shit if the number that they were gonna pick  won
> ...



*X2*


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

its the same i would think unless they do it bingo style :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT.......hurry up and buy so i can get my d's....... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 9 2008, 11:31 AM~9902283
> *Come on ya'll pay up I need those rims :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

hey bro just pick the name , why do people gotta make things hard............................................................ :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

Paypal Sent.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 9 2008, 12:29 PM~9902274
> *I like the name draw....It sucks when you pick the wrong number :biggrin:
> *


 yep stick wit scren names


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

2 entries paid for by crazyfortats

65 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 10:20 AM~9894491
> *$20.00 per entry, plus free shipping if you win. COME ON!!! What more can you ask for???:yes: :yes: :yes:*


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by Classic - Landau

64 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 9 2008, 07:01 PM~9903643
> *TTT.......hurry up and buy so i can get my d's....... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *




nah their mine fokker :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 



























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

cmon people lets get this thing goin............


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

how much do a set of these Daytons retail for anyways...........just curious


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

PM Layitlow or a mod and have them take off the 14x7 and it'll just read Dayton wire wheel raffle then the tickets will go like hotcakes :biggrin:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2008, 04:24 PM~9910127
> *PM Layitlow or a mod and have them take off the 14x7 and it'll just read Dayton wire wheel raffle then the tickets will go like hotcakes :biggrin:
> *


yea and post up a grid with 100 blank spots and the names accordingly that have applied..... people like visuals


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 10 2008, 05:25 PM~9910138
> *yea and post up a grid with 100 blank spots and the names accordingly that have applied..... people like visuals
> *


Since everyone seems to want a board, here it is...

However it doesn't mean a whole lot since all names will be put in one box...

<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/2vbplwy.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

damn this one is never gonna finish


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 10 2008, 06:03 PM~9910708
> *Since everyone seems to want a board, here it is...
> 
> However it doesn't mean a whole lot since all names will be put in one box...
> ...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 10 2008, 05:24 PM~9910127
> *PM Layitlow or a mod and have them take off the 14x7 and it'll just read Dayton wire wheel raffle then the tickets will go like hotcakes :biggrin:
> *


damn good idea.......



tonie please move my name from beside Majestic$Life since his smiley's are shooting at me........ :biggrin: 









the following is based on actual events..... :biggrin: 

wife was :angry: sayin i'm spendin too much on raffle tickets....i said...well buy me some more wheels dammit...... :angry: :biggrin: ......she shut up....hahaha......


so i gotta win or i'll never hear the end of it......

THE END.........
:biggrin: 


AND ON THAT NOTE







HURRY UP AND


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

dont mess with the number pickin shit. its not a bad idea but dont change the rules after people gave you their money. save that for the next raffle. thats if there is one with all the tightwads round here. 













just seen the name change on the thread. good shit!!!!!!! i would love another set 13
zzzz


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> > tonie please move my name from beside Majestic since his smiley's are shooting at me........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 11 2008, 01:25 AM~9914080
> *damn good idea.......
> HURRY UP AND[/size][/color]
> 
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

this is going to take forever  Come on fokkers buy these shits, the suspense is killin me


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$Life_@Feb 11 2008, 03:40 PM~9917799
> *this is going to take forever   Come on fokkers buy these shits, the suspense is killin me   *


The real killer is when you realize you bought me a set of daytons


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 11 2008, 04:50 PM~9917877
> *The real killer is when you realize you bought me a set of daytons
> *


I think you meant to say Chinas!! Because both of you guys are buying me some D's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by G-body4life

63 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 11 2008, 05:50 PM~9917877
> *The real killer is when you realize you bought me a set of daytons
> *



wake up homie........Their mine .........ALL MINE :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

i cant believe a raffle for a set of daytons is taking this long to sell out.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 12 2008, 01:44 PM~9924498
> *i cant believe a raffle for a set of daytons is taking this long to sell out.
> *


ME EITHER!!!


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

I THINK WE ALL MIGHT HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER SET OF TICKETS TO GET CLOSER TO THE END..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob n all_@Feb 12 2008, 02:00 PM~9924598
> *I THINK WE ALL MIGHT HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER SET OF TICKETS TO GET CLOSER TO THE END..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

BUY


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 10:29 AM~9854222
> *Yes, all 100 entries must be made before the drawing will occur, but if it goes longer than 1 month without all 100 entries being met, all money will be returned through paypal,just as it was sent!!!
> *


Sorry homie but don't forget to add some interest on that


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 12 2008, 01:58 PM~9925003
> *Sorry homie but don't forget to add some interest on that
> *


lol


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob n all_@Feb 12 2008, 01:00 PM~9924598
> *I THINK WE ALL MIGHT HAVE TO BUY ANOTHER SET OF TICKETS TO GET CLOSER TO THE END..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I bought 2!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

say tonie........i'll buy more this weekend if things go right......... :biggrin:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

i got two now, but if it means getting this raffle done i might buy more on pay day.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I want this to be over so I just bought 3 more!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

3 entries paid for by Purple Haze

60 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

THANKS TONIE!!!!

GOOD PEOPLE RIGHT HERE MAN!!!


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

alright thats wat im talking about heres goes my second one ......... uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by rob n all

59 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

is thatt corner light for a euro cutlass?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Feb 12 2008, 08:06 PM~9927579
> *is thatt corner light for a euro cutlass?
> *


It sure is!!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

can you get a new driverside for an 86 monte LS?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Feb 12 2008, 03:04 PM~9925057
> *lol
> *


Whats so funny dog :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Feb 12 2008, 08:06 PM~9927579
> *is thatt corner light for a euro cutlass?
> *



YES SIR........and to top it off......my homie was going to get a used set and tonie ended up sending me a brand new SET!!!! 


much appreciated Tonie!!!!! Thanks for takin care of business!!!!!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Feb 12 2008, 03:09 PM~9925531
> *I want this to be over so I just bought 3 more!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 13 2008, 05:34 PM~9934956
> *
> *


Buy up People,I want my rims :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

dam man what needs to be done to get this raffle moving ?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats+Feb 14 2008, 04:26 AM~9939512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about 50 but you can put me down for another one.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 14 2008, 07:12 AM~9939710
> *I don't know about 50 but you can put me down for another one.
> *


1 entry paid for by Classic - Landau

58 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

man what's wrong with people......is it because they don't trust this man?? what more can he do??

he's even selling chrome wheels for $400 or less shipped.....

man tonie....i thought this would be done by now.....guess people don't want Daytons...... :uh:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

man this is crazy...just do the name drawing at 50 :cheesy:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 14 2008, 10:23 AM~9940680
> *man this is crazy...just do the name drawing at 50 :cheesy:
> *


Sure thing, just as soon as everyone that has already purchased entries doubles the amount of entries they have!!! LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 14 2008, 11:54 AM~9940951
> *Sure thing, just as soon as everyone that has already purchased entries doubles the amount of entries they have!!! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Everybody want to get over with this. Might buy double over weekend..........


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 09:26 AM~9877007
> *The drawing is set for the 100 entries to be sold first, but I won't allow it to go on for longer than 1 month!!!*


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Double post pendejada


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 14 2008, 03:54 PM~9940951
> *Sure thing, just as soon as everyone that has already purchased entries doubles the amount of entries they have!!! LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


once it hits 50 entries triple the amount .. and sell 25 more tickets .. 

and we be done ..mmmk?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Feb 14 2008, 11:14 PM~9946773
> *once it hits 50 entries triple the amount .. and sell 25 more tickets ..
> 
> and we be done ..mmmk?
> *



not a bad idea......


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

JUST SENT PAYMENT FOR 5 MORE TONIE!!!!!


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr. warehouse @ Feb 3 2008_@ 04:30 PM~
> *I don't know about 50 but you can put me down for another one.
> *


I retract that statement....
Arab hooked me up with a set of 13's with tires for less than 50 entries would cost.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 12:30 AM~9947190
> *JUST SENT PAYMENT FOR 5 MORE TONIE!!!!!
> *


5 entries paid for by mac2lac

53 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 15 2008, 06:58 AM~9947865
> *5 entries paid for by mac2lac
> 
> 53 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll thank Mac2lac for my rims later :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 15 2008, 06:03 AM~9947868
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'll thank Mac2lac later for pics of my rims on his car later  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 11:47 AM~9949001
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Buddah Bless You.........Your Wrong........Your Wrong :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 15 2008, 12:12 PM~9949592
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Buddah Bless You.........Your Wrong........Your Wrong :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

those r my ds my ds :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## lacs n chevys (Nov 12, 2002)

lets see hear, 53 tickets x 20$ = $1060, still half price on a set of D's!! hmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lacs n chevys_@Feb 15 2008, 04:44 PM~9951436
> *lets see hear, 53 tickets x 20$ = $1060, still half price on a set of D's!!  hmmmmm :biggrin:
> *



i would bet that anyone who spent $500 on tickets would win the wheels.........25 chances to win.......great odds......hhhhhmmmmmm........tonie.......this might be over soon...... :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rob n all_@Feb 15 2008, 05:38 PM~9951384
> *those r my ds my ds  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *



They are mine Newb :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 15 2008, 06:10 PM~9952527
> *They are mine Newb :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 15 2008, 07:10 PM~9952527
> *They are mine Newb :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



better go ahead and place that order from tonie for the china's.......if money falls right.....i'm buyin more in a couple days........ :biggrin:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

just sent $$ for 2 entries


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Lets get this moving...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Swingin80Lincoln_@Feb 16 2008, 12:27 AM~9955118
> *just sent $$ for 2 entries
> 
> *



2 entries paid for by Swingin80Lincoln

51 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 16 2008, 01:02 AM~9954861
> *better go ahead and place that order from tonie for the china's.......if money falls right.....i'm buyin more in a couple days........ :biggrin:
> *



have at it bro, just bought from Antonie and got the hook up........holla if yah hear me.......uuuggghhhhhh :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 16 2008, 07:38 AM~9956487
> *have at it bro, just bought from Antonie and got the hook up........holla if yah hear me.......uuuggghhhhhh :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Tonie is good people.....wish others would realize that.....he passes along great deals and many people are missing out......


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 16 2008, 06:05 AM~9955497
> *Lets get this moving...
> *


no shit they are working on the 5th zeith raffle and this one started first


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by 41chev

50 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 15 2008, 04:50 PM~9951977
> *i would bet that anyone who spent $500 on tickets would win the wheels.........25 chances to win.......great odds......hhhhhmmmmmm........tonie.......this might be over soon...... :biggrin:
> *


do it


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 17 2008, 08:42 PM~9966629
> *:0
> *


You buying 1 per day here too??? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 18 2008, 12:48 AM~9968536
> *You buying 1 per day here too??? :biggrin:
> *


negative


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 18 2008, 12:55 PM~9970864
> *negative
> *


Just everyother day... :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got a line on some stars wires no more tickets for me


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*BUY EL CHEAPOS*


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:uh: all these ballers and can't come off $20 for a raffle....... :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 19 2008, 08:26 AM~9977434
> *:uh: all these ballers and can't come off $20 for a raffle....... :uh:
> *


x10000000000000000

Lets get this poppin.. I want my D's :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Like the chinese woman said... "HURRY UP AND BUY!"


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 19 2008, 01:38 PM~9979300
> *Like the chinese woman said... "HURRY UP AND BUY!"
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

this is never going to end


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

i think this one is going to end before it sells out. that sucks.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crazyfortats_@Feb 20 2008, 04:55 PM~9988552
> *i think this one is going to end before it sells out. that sucks.
> *


That would be too bad for everyone who entered!!!


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

its the last thing i want to see.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

keep it going for a couple more weeks they will sell


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

or end it and give a set of chinas w tires to the wilnner since u only sold about half of the entrys


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 20 2008, 08:06 PM~9989803
> *or end it and give a set of chinas w tires to the wilnner since u only sold about half of the entrys
> *


i like that idea !!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 20 2008, 07:06 PM~9989803
> *or end it and give a set of chinas w tires to the wilnner since u only sold about half of the entrys
> *


*It's gonna have to be something if this doesn't get moving!!!

I cant believe no one wants a set of brand new Daytons!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 20 2008, 06:11 PM~9989849
> *I DO~~~~~~~~ :biggrin:*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 20 2008, 08:11 PM~9989849
> *It's gonna have to be something if this doesn't get moving!!!
> 
> I cant believe no one wants a set of brand new Daytons!!! :thumbsup:
> *


i think it would be easier if you had a visual of the drawing....number system etc....

that way peeps can relate them selfs with a spot!

how will you determin the winner?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Feb 20 2008, 08:11 PM~9990432
> *I DO~~~~~~~~ :biggrin:
> *


X a million...


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Feb 20 2008, 07:19 PM~9990483
> *i think it would be easier if you had a visual of the drawing....number system etc....
> 
> that way peeps can relate them selfs with a spot!
> ...


that number system would have been ok if it was thought of before the raffle started. personaly i am not a compulsive gambler and dont need to feel some form of control wether i win or not. its just 20 bucks.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 21 2008, 08:35 AM~9994089
> *that number system would have been ok if it was thought of before the raffle started. personaly i am not a compulsive gambler and dont need to feel some form of control wether i win or not. its just 20 bucks.
> *


AGREED X100

when Tonie talked to me about this raffle I was just sure that it would go fast. I just can't believe that people are so cheap. Either way, I know Tonie will do what is best for all of us.

4 sets of china's sounds good to me.... :biggrin: 

1 in 50 aren't bad odds.....

if the d's don't go with this tonie, you should do 20 spots $100 each....i'm in on that for sure......


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 08:14 AM~9994225
> *AGREED X100
> 
> when Tonie talked to me about this raffle I was just sure that it would go fast. I just can't believe that people are so cheap. Either way, I know Tonie will do what is best for all of us.
> ...




 fo sho


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

so how many are left, everybody should advertize this in other forums on lay it low, cause everybody doesnt visit the wheel topic


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 21 2008, 11:22 AM~9995038
> *so how many are left, everybody should advertize this in other forums on lay it low, cause everybody doesnt visit the wheel topic
> *


there are exactly 50 entries left...

promote it however, let's just get this done!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Iam down to double up, but is it going to make a difference????one more ticket when theres still 50 left??either way here goes....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 21 2008, 11:38 AM~9995163
> *Iam down to double up, but is it going to make a difference????one more ticket when theres still 50 left??either way here goes....
> *


of course it would......shit i mean even if you went in with a homie that needed knockoffs or chrome adaptors, that would still be $10 each......



TTT FOR MY DAYTONS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 21 2008, 11:38 AM~9995163
> *Iam down to double up, but is it going to make a difference????one more ticket when theres still 50 left??either way here goes....
> *


1 entry paid for by TwOtYme

49 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac+Feb 21 2008, 01:20 PM~9995963-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you mean another entry paid by twotyme...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

if you do end it early just do the china giveaway and have powdercoat options...i still need some pink nips and hub with white spoke 14s lol


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll hold out for some deez. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 21 2008, 06:23 PM~9998738
> *I'll hold out for some deez.  :biggrin:
> *


gimmie some. whats a fella to do?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 21 2008, 02:20 PM~9995963
> *of course it would......shit i mean even if you went in with a homie that needed knockoffs or chrome adaptors, that would still be $10 each......
> TTT FOR Majestic$4Life DAYTONS!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 22 2008, 08:50 AM~10003354
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Feb 22 2008, 12:23 AM~9998738
> *I'll hold out for some deez.  :biggrin:
> *


thats rite!!!!!! 

i didnt enter a china rims give away .. but i will accept a set of chinas if i get the runner up


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

i would like a set of wheels whether Daytons,Zeniths or chinas :cheesy:


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

dam! this is unreal,so now what r we gonna do?


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

post the link in off topic
you might sell a few more tickets


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=393766


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob n all_@Feb 22 2008, 05:16 PM~10006380
> *dam! this is unreal,so now what r we gonna do?
> *


another week and it's already gonna be a month since this started I think


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i dont see how the zenith raffles are going so quick...this is nuts...people must be afraid or something


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 22 2008, 09:53 AM~10003361
> *:uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


Dont hate......participate.......(buy some more...I need those rims) :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

ill buy the rest for 5 bucks a piece :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 23 2008, 08:45 AM~10010776
> *ill buy the rest for 5 bucks a piece :0
> *



I'll pay 6.00 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 23 2008, 09:51 AM~10010780
> *I'll pay 6.00 :biggrin:
> *


7


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

Why does it say in the title either 13s or 14s and i only see the 14s being raffled in the first page? Sorry I didnt feel like going through 20 pages, please let me know. Also if im interested in buying a spot do you assign numbers or just my screen name? hows this working?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 24 2008, 01:51 AM~10016211
> *Why does it say in the title either 13s or 14s and i only see the 14s being raffled in the first page? Sorry I didnt feel like going through 20 pages, please let me know. Also if im interested in buying a spot do you assign numbers or just my screen name? hows this working?
> *


Initially, the raffle was going to only be for a set of 14's, but since it was unfair to those who might want 13's, I will give the winner their choice...

As far as the entries go, they are by screen name!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

well, i guess its gonna be one of those where we get our money back


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

nah just let it go longer, Id rather have a set of d's then my money back.....


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 24 2008, 04:02 AM~10016461
> *Initially, the raffle was going to only be for a set of 14's, but since it was unfair to those who might want 13's, I will give the winner their choice...
> 
> As far as the entries go, they are by screen name!!!
> *


so then its limited to one entry?


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 24 2008, 06:41 PM~10018749
> *nah just let it go longer, Id rather have a set of d's then my money back.....
> *


he said he wouldnt let it go on for longer then a month


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

for every entry bought tonight i will buy one lets get this thing over with :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs_@Feb 24 2008, 02:45 PM~10018780
> *so then its limited to one entry?
> *


no


----------



## TRUESTYLE (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 22 2008, 11:42 PM~10009360
> *i dont see how the zenith raffles are going so quick...this is nuts...people must be afraid or something
> *


I think a its because of a couple of things. The Zenith raffle has a very reputable business owner that has plenty of feedback. I know some people do not put much stock into car clubs..but he is a member of a well respected and known club. I have dealt with him and other members recently and they have always been first class. 

Another thing is the way the raffle has been conducted..It seems when people can pick their number it also helps. 

But I hope this one is a success. Surely some folks have to got want a set of new D's!!

Goodluck and BUY SOME TICKETS!!


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE_@Feb 24 2008, 06:26 PM~10019386
> *I think a its because of a couple of things. The Zenith raffle has a very reputable business owner that has plenty of feedback. I know some people do not put much stock into car clubs..but he is a member of a well respected and known club. I have dealt with him and other members recently and they have always been first class.
> 
> Another thing is the way the raffle has been conducted..It seems when people can pick their number it also helps.
> ...


Didnt know I was logged in under my sons screen name lol..


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

how many more tickets to go?


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

49 i think


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 24 2008, 07:27 PM~10019399
> *Didnt know I was logged in under my sons screen name lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 23 2008, 08:53 AM~10010783
> *7
> *


Damnint $7.25 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUESTYLE_@Feb 24 2008, 07:26 PM~10019386
> *I think a its because of a couple of things. The Zenith raffle has a very reputable business owner that has plenty of feedback. I know some people do not put much stock into car clubs..but he is a member of a well respected and known club. I have dealt with him and other members recently and they have always been first class.
> Another thing is the way the raffle has been conducted..It seems when people can pick their number it also helps.
> 
> ...



Antonie (oldsmobilefanatic) is good people, I just bought some rims from him, nothing but good customer service and good prices......he gave me a deal soo good I couldnt pass up. I couldnt even get a local company to match or beat it  Plus he called me like 2 times to give me info about my order, and called after I recieved the rims to make sure I liked them. Now thats customer service :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 25 2008, 10:00 AM~10023494
> *Damnint  $7.25 :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


sold :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 25 2008, 08:07 AM~10023514
> *Antonie (oldsmobilefanatic) is good people, I just bought some rims from hime, nothing but good customer service and good prices......he gave me a deal soo good I couldnt pass up. I couldnt even get a local company to match or beat it  Plus he called me like 2 times to give me info about my order, and called after I recieved the rims to make sure I liked them. Now thats customer service :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2....i've been trying to tell people this since his raffle started....good businessman...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 25 2008, 09:49 AM~10023661
> *x2....i've been trying to tell people this since his raffle started....good businessman...
> *




Its cause they have hair in their ears :0 :0 :0 :0 























































:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Feb 25 2008, 09:08 AM~10023521
> *sold  :biggrin:
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: You were supposed to out bid me and then I would tell you SOLD!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 25 2008, 02:19 PM~10024883
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh: You were supposed to out bid me and then I would tell you SOLD!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

vote for my set up for the free adex


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I want my rims already  please everyone buy tickets so we can have this raffle


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

vote for my set up for the free adex


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Feb 25 2008, 08:07 AM~10023514
> *Antonie (oldsmobilefanatic) is good people, I just bought some rims from him, nothing but good customer service and good prices......he gave me a deal soo good I couldnt pass up. I couldnt even get a local company to match or beat it  Plus he called me like 2 times to give me info about my order, and called after I recieved the rims to make sure I liked them. Now thats customer service :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I believe him to be good people also..someone asked the question why this one was going so slow and I just stated a few possible reasons why. I believe Zenith is on its 7th raffle and this one is half completed. 

Goodluck to everyone and I hope this one goes well.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 26 2008, 04:34 PM~10035307
> *I believe him to be good people also..someone asked the question why this one was going so slow and I just stated a few possible reasons why. I believe Zenith is on its 7th raffle and this one is half completed.
> 
> Goodluck to everyone and I hope this one goes well.
> *


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

HURRY UP AND BUY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Feb 27 2008, 07:56 PM~10044831
> *HURRY UP AND BUY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

end of the month!!!!! time for for a winner!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

i knew people on this website were cheap but this is too much. this raffle shold have been over weeks ago for what it cost to enter. Anyone who is in need of a set of wheels and wont enter this, face it you are full of shit and will never own a set of rims. Stick to rollin auto zone chrome wheel covers


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 28 2008, 08:37 AM~10049083
> *end of the month!!!!!  time for for a winner!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

We should get 10 dedicated people to finish this thing up. I beleive there are around 50 left so $100 per person and we have a drawing plus a better chance of having some D's!! I'm in! Anyone else think this is a good idea?


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Its time to end this. if oldsfanatic keeps his word that this will go on no longer than a month and still gives away a set of d's without breakin even than he gonna have gotten the feedback some folks here want. the next raffle should go alot faster. then people can give him feedback so they can have thier number system and whatnot.
i personally had never heard of dude but fuck it it 20 bucks, its not not gonna make me or break me. even if i dont win imma buy my next set of rims from him.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 28 2008, 03:52 PM~10051769
> *Its time to end this. if oldsfanatic keeps his word that this will go on no longer than a month and still gives away a set of d's without breakin even than he gonna have gotten the feedback some folks here want. the next raffle should go alot faster. then people can give him feedback so they can have thier number system and whatnot.
> i personally had never heard of dude but fuck it it 20 bucks, its not not gonna make me or break me. even if i dont win imma buy my next set of rims from him.
> *


he said if it goes on longer than a month he will give a refund which will suck


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 03:10 PM~10051877
> *he said if it goes on longer than a month he will give a refund which will suck
> *


fuck it!! it could be worse. at least well get somethin back.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 28 2008, 04:20 PM~10051950
> *fuck it!! it could be worse. at least well get somethin back.
> *


thats true but to keep your money for one month and to only get your same money back  but like you said it's better than not getting anything a raffle even now would be in the best interest for everyone


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 04:32 PM~10052032
> *thats true but to keep your money for one month and to only get your same money back  but like you said it's better than not getting anything a raffle even now would be in the best interest for everyone
> *


that or if he sold 50 at $20 bucks each thats at least 4 set of dayton knockoffs
so maybe 4 winners????????????????for a set of knockoffs?????
I just want to win something and not just get a refund.......


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 28 2008, 05:10 PM~10052283
> *that or if he sold 50 at $20 bucks each thats at least 4 set of dayton knockoffs
> so maybe 4 winners????????????????for a set of knockoffs?????
> I just want to win something and not just get a refund.......
> *


same here I'd like to win something almost anything not just a refund


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 05:16 PM~10052770
> *same here I'd like to win something almost anything not just a refund
> *


carefull what you wish for? that would be like them ghetto ass carnival games. spend 20 to get a 1 dollar prize


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Feb 28 2008, 06:16 PM~10052770
> *same here I'd like to win something almost anything not just a refund
> *


something dayton since its a dayton raffle.......I'd like some new dayton knockoffs....and chrome adapters :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Feb 28 2008, 07:41 PM~10053346
> *something dayton since its a dayton raffle.......I'd like some new dayton knockoffs....and chrome adapters :biggrin:
> *


Yeah me too with some D's attached to it!! I want some D's or the chance to get some. I say we nut up and buy some more tickets! I'm down if I can get some other cats down with me


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Feb 28 2008, 06:44 PM~10052973
> *carefull what you wish for? that would be like them ghetto ass carnival games. spend 20 to get a 1 dollar prize
> *


true


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@Feb 28 2008, 11:24 AM~10049871
> *i knew people on this website were cheap but this is too much. this raffle shold have been over weeks ago for what it cost to enter. Anyone who is in need of a set of wheels and wont enter this, face it you are full of shit and will never own a set of rims. Stick to rollin auto zone chrome wheel covers
> *


x10

i'm sure he will come up with something.....even if it goes another month, shit i'm down....gives me time to buy more...... :biggrin: 

what i think people don't realize is that he has already bought the daytons out of pocket.....so he will lose big if he just raffles them off....he'll probably lower the ticket price and sell them at his cost if nothing else......shit i'll buy 10 tickets for $100 right now....


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 29 2008, 01:53 AM~10055972
> *x10
> 
> i'm sure he will come up with something.....even if it goes another month, shit i'm down....gives me time to buy more...... :biggrin:
> ...


x2


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

back to the top


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

here goes my third payment if all fails and u start refunding money do not refund me money but send me a 14x6 for a spare and will pay da diffrence but really would like my d's


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

also shoot me a price on that spare to 46516 in indiana


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by rob n all

48 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Feb 29 2008, 01:53 AM~10055972
> *x10
> 
> i'm sure he will come up with something.....even if it goes another month, shit i'm down....gives me time to buy more...... :biggrin:
> ...



dam right...i got 50 right now for 5 tickets


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i had jumped the gun on the 28th forgot bout leap year. its a whole new month now. whats the staus of this raffle.?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 1 2008, 10:25 PM~10067377
> *i had jumped the gun on the 28th forgot bout leap year. its a whole new month now. whats the staus of this raffle.?
> *


 :uh: A flop.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

i do like the idea of $10 tickets, just make it 200 entries. i think the tickets would sell faster and more of them. i would put $100 on 10 chances instead of 5. just a thought


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 2 2008, 11:43 AM~10069867
> *i do like the idea of $10 tickets, just make it 200 entries.  i think the tickets would sell faster and more of them.  i would put $100 on 10 chances instead of 5. just a thought
> *


Same odds :uh:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

If everyone agrees to allowing $10.00 entries and since there are 48 entries left, the amount of remaining entries would go up to 96...

I don't have a problem with this but I need some input from the rest of you all!!!

As a last resort, I can just give everuone their money back...

Let me know what you all think!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

It's already been too long. Just refund all the money back. Start new one just like ZENITH WIRE WHEELS did. I will still buy raffle from you. 

Does everyone agree??????


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

THATS COOL WITH ME (REFUND) BUT PUT MY ENTRIS TOWARD MY 14X6 AND WILL SEND U THE DIFFRENCE...........ITS LIKE LAYAWAY FOR MY SPARE....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

if everyone who enters is cool with it, raffle a set of chinas :dunno:


----------



## crazyfortats (Jun 11, 2007)

im down for the china's raffle. refund is ok too


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

refund i dont ride chinas


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar_@Mar 2 2008, 12:42 PM~10070829
> *i dont ride chinas
> *


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 2 2008, 01:51 PM~10070639
> *if everyone who enters is cool with it, raffle a set of chinas :dunno:
> *


I don't give a fuck I'll take the china's make them 13x7 with red dish if there is an extra cost I'll pay :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 2 2008, 12:43 PM~10070380
> *If everyone agrees to allowing $10.00 entries and since there are 48 entries left, the amount of remaining entries would go up to 96...
> 
> I don't have a problem with this but I need some input from the rest of you all!!!
> ...


I'd rather have a china raffle but the only way for this to work is every one who paid 20 for a ticket put there name in twice so if someone bought two tickets at 20 dollars each there name should be in the drawing 4 times does that make sense. So I bought one ticket my name should be in there 2 times


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 77towncar+Mar 2 2008, 02:42 PM~10070829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that make sense,but this is a dayton raffle and if it took this long to get 50 entrys then it doesnt make sence to make it longer with $10 tickets.........just raffle off 4 sets of dayton knock offs with metal coins......?


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 2 2008, 05:19 PM~10071424
> *:biggrin:
> confident huh..
> that make sense,but this is a dayton raffle and if it took this long to get 50 entrys then it doesnt make sence to make it longer with $10 tickets.........just raffle off 4 sets of dayton knock offs with metal coins......?
> *


but for the guys who don't have daytons whats he gonna do with the knockoffs fake it I wouldn't


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10070380
> *If everyone agrees to allowing $10.00 entries and since there are 48 entries left, the amount of remaining entries would go up to 96...
> 
> I don't have a problem with this but I need some input from the rest of you all!!!
> ...


deal lets do it


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

paypald 40 for the some raffle tickets


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

cmon lets get the shit over with mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

refund whoever wants a refund and raffle a set of chinas with tires.......... wit hthe remaining entrys


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 2 2008, 02:43 PM~10070380
> *If everyone agrees to allowing $10.00 entries and since there are 48 entries left, the amount of remaining entries would go up to 96...
> 
> I don't have a problem with this but I need some input from the rest of you all!!!
> ...


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

lets just get it over with


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Mar 2 2008, 09:25 PM~10072210
> *refund whoever wants a refund and raffle a set of chinas with tires.......... wit hthe remaining entrys
> *


sounds good to me  i just wanna try and win a set of wheels :cheesy:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

refund time cuz i can cop china sall day long but i choose not to


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 09:29 AM~9854222
> *Yes, all 100 entries must be made before the drawing will occur, but if it goes longer than 1 month without all 100 entries being met, all money will be returned through paypal,just as it was sent!!!
> *


yu said it


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 2 2008, 10:58 PM~10072869
> *yu said it
> *


or he can bite the bullet and do the raffle for the daytons with the 54 entries :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

the way i see it its been 1 month and not all tickets have been sold (1) time allowed has past (2) you need to refund the entry monies (3) you could save face and raffle the wheels today.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 2 2008, 11:03 PM~10072921
> *the way i see it  its been 1 month and not all tickets have been sold (1) time allowed has past (2) you need to refund the entry monies  (3) you could save face and raffle the wheels today.
> *


i like option 3


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 08:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


dam i missed this part


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 2 2008, 09:59 PM~10072880
> *or he can bite the bullet and do the raffle for the daytons with the  54 entries  :cheesy:
> *


He should really just do that. It would put a lot of confidence in people if he were to have anything like this in the future or even selling on this site. JMO


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 01:31 PM~10070329
> *Same odds :uh:
> *


i realize that shit :uh: but if the raffle is goin slow and maybe, just maybe, not everyone can do a $20 entry.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

just sent my money for 2 entries

sent you a pm tonie


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

this shits never gonna end... Just raffle the shit off now


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

rules are clear it ended yestrday


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 2 2008, 09:25 PM~10073688
> *rules are clear it ended yestrday
> *


So how many entries you buy?


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i say give everyone who is bitchin bout $20 their money back.....leave the rest of us in on the raffle.....fk it...i'm down to wait a while....i have $160 invested and i'm not cryin for it back....i know tonie will make good on it....


T...i'm tellin you homie....$10 or $15 each for the rest of them and if the winner paid the cheaper price, then they pay shipping....fk it.....adding another 50 tickets will drag it out and people will just talk more shit....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10074298
> *i say give everyone who is bitchin bout $20 their money back.....leave the rest of us in on the raffle.....fk it...i'm down to wait a while....i have $160 invested and i'm not cryin for it back....i know tonie will make good on it....
> T...i'm tellin you homie....$10 or $15 each for the rest of them and if the winner paid the cheaper price, then they pay shipping....fk it.....adding another 50 tickets will drag it out and people will just talk more shit....
> *


thats not gonna help him not hating just being honest jump on Tonie or whatever oldsmobilefanatic and give some answers bro


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 2 2008, 11:25 PM~10073688
> *rules are clear it ended yestrday
> *


well as i see the man doing the raffle did not officially call the raffle over. he has been askin for opinions on what to do, continue it or keep it going. so he hasnt given his answer yet.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2008, 12:10 AM~10074370
> *thats not gonna help him not hating just being honest jump on Tonie or whatever oldsmobilefanatic and give some answers bro
> *



i'll give him a call tomorrow...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

*Since it seems that this raffle didn't pan out as well as I expected and it seems unfair to give people the same chance of winning for less money, I will be isssuing refunds to everyone who purchased entries on tomorrow!!!

So as of NOW, the 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke Daytons are for sale!!!

I will take $1550.00 shipped for the wheels with all hardware and accessories!!!

Feel free to pm me, I'm willing to entertain offers!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

would be nice if we were compinsated for our time waiting :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Mar 2 2008, 01:31 PM~10070329
> *Same odds :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 3 2008, 08:55 AM~10075426
> *X2
> *


:wave: time to find a new raffle :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 02:26 AM~10074864
> *Since it seems that this raffle didn't pan out as well as I expected and it seems unfair to give people the same chance of winning for less money, I will be isssuing refunds to everyone who purchased entries on tomorrow!!!
> 
> So as of NOW, the 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke Daytons are for sale!!!
> ...



Do the raffle for a set of chinas instead of the daytons, thats if every one is cool with it


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 3 2008, 08:57 AM~10075432
> *Do the raffle for a set of chinas instead of the daytons, thats if every one is cool with it
> *


i already said i would like that


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

50 tickets for 10 bucks each for a set of chinas :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 3 2008, 06:53 AM~10075423
> *would be nice if we were compinsated for our time waiting :0
> *


What would be enough compensation??? A cookie maybe???


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 09:58 AM~10075568
> *What would be enough compensation??? A cookie maybe???
> *


a china raffle :cheesy:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 09:58 AM~10075568
> *What would be enough compensation??? A cookie maybe???
> *


only if its chocolate chip macadamia nut cookie :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i'd rather have my money back vs a china raffle.....


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:biggrin: 

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
wwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

do what we talked bout........
tonieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 10:53 AM~10075744
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


and what was that? my PM box is open if you want to keep it private


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 3 2008, 06:57 AM~10075430
> *:wave: time to find a new raffle  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 3 2008, 11:14 AM~10075809
> *:biggrin:
> *


i just want to try and win a set of wheels :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

i don't want to disclose it before he does.....and if he does do it and people still aren't satisfied......shit.......i don't know what else he could do......just have your money ready to send if it goes through!!!!!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 11:25 AM~10075861
> *i don't want to disclose it before he does.....and if he does do it and people still aren't satisfied......shit.......i don't know what else he could do......just have your money ready to send if it goes through!!!!!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i paypaled him 40 bucks last night :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Mar 3 2008, 09:36 AM~10075911
> *i paypaled him 40 bucks last night :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTT FOR SOME DAYTONS AND A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 12:00 PM~10076022
> *x2! I PUT MY CONFIDENCE IN HIM!!!*


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 09:00 AM~10076022
> *TTT FOR SOME DAYTONS AND A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

SO how many spots are left???


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Mar 3 2008, 10:31 AM~10076186
> *SO how many spots are left???
> *


48 remaining at $20.00 per entry...


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 10:55 AM~10076356
> *48 remaining at $20.00 per entry...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 10:00 AM~10076022
> *TTT FOR SOME DAYTONS AND A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!
> *


whats the hype were continuing or getting a refund he didn't say


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 3 2008, 12:00 PM~10076022
> *TTT FOR SOME DAYTONS AND A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!
> *


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

LETS CONTINUE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ey tonie did u get my entry money that i sent last night


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

What's the dilly yo.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

What's the dilly yo.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 3 2008, 11:47 PM~10082587
> *What's the dilly yo.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

*O.K., here's what I came up with...
For everyone that want's their money back, send me a pm and I will refund your $20.00...

For everyone who wants to keep it rolling and have a chance at these Daytons, get others to jump on board or buy more entries!!!

As far as the price of the entries, I feel that it would be unfair to give a person who paid $20.00 the same opportunity as someone who paid $10.00, so the entry fee will have to remain the same... 

PM me or call me with any questions... :yes: :yes: :yes: *


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 4 2008, 09:53 AM~10084181
> *O.K., here's what I came up with...
> For everyone that want's their money back, send me a pm and I will refund your $20.00...
> 
> ...


sounds good, LETS GET THIS THING ROLLIN CMON GUYS BUY SOME TICKETS WHO DONT WANT A SET OF 72 SPOKE DAYTONS?


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

if you can move the entrys at the current price. ill be in it for the long haul.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT..........I'M DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 4 2008, 08:53 AM~10084181
> *O.K., here's what I came up with...
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>For everyone that want's their money back, send me a pm and I will refund your $20.00...
> 
> ...


ok i didnt send a pm to you to refund the money, but it got refunded anyway. i would have just stayed in it.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 08:53 AM~10084381
> *ok i didnt send a pm to you to refund the money, but it got refunded anyway.  i would have just stayed in it.
> *


That's not a problem, I just didn't want you to be under the impression that you paid for 4 entries...

If you want to get on board that's fine... Just send the payment again!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 4 2008, 10:02 AM~10084420
> *That's not a problem, I just didn't want you to be under the impression that you paid for 4 entries...
> 
> If you want to get on board that's fine... Just send the payment again!!!
> *


ok when the funds clear back into my paypal i will resend it.


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

how many entries we got left?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

If you have more than one entry, your name will be giving that many times to be drawn, correct?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 4 2008, 10:47 AM~10085053
> *If you have more than one entry, your name will be giving that many times to be drawn, correct?
> *


Correct!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

so are there any changes to the raffle or it stays the same


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 4 2008, 11:31 AM~10085370
> *so are there any changes to the raffle or it stays the same
> *


No cahnges!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 4 2008, 12:42 PM~10085472
> *No cahnges!!!
> *


ok thanx


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 3 2008, 07:58 AM~10075568
> *What would be enough compensation??? A cookie maybe???
> *


 :biggrin: fuck that I'll wait it out for my chance at some d's..............


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

OK KEEPTHAT LOWLOW ROLLIN DOWN TO STREET....


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

OK KEEPTHAT LOWLOW ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET....


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

OK KEEPTHAT LOWLOW ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET....


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

OK KEEPTHAT LOWLOW ROLLIN DOWN THE STREET....


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

how much more you need?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Mar 6 2008, 09:24 AM~10103035
> *how much more you need?
> *


I have 48 entries available... How about you just go ahead and send $960.00 for all the reamining entries!!! LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

DAM STILL ! THIS SUCKS ! OK LETS WAIT SOME MORE( I FEEL BAD FOR HOMEBOY THAT CANT SEEM TO GET PEOPLE TO TRUST HIM COMON PEOPLE LETS GET THIS OVER WITH


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

HERES ENTRY # 4 FOR ME


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 entry paid for by rob n all

47 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 7 2008, 11:29 PM~10117050
> *1 entry paid for by rob n all
> 
> 47 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nevermind


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

This is still going nowhere WTF


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

just raffle off 4 sets of dayton knock offs ..............?


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 11:20 AM~9894491
> *Let's see if that motivates anyone else enough to get in on this deal!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

ttt

money just sent for entries


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

5 entries paid for by Bigg_E

42 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

:yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10129994
> *5 entries paid for by Bigg_E
> 
> 42 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx and gonna try to buy more b4 its over


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

we gettin there


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 10 2008, 09:02 AM~10132583
> *we gettin there
> *


Yeah, we're gonna get there and someone will have these wheels...

<img src=\'http://i26.tinypic.com/2wpkp60.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 11 2008, 10:20 PM~10146718
> *HURRY UP AND BUY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## chevyman (Jan 22, 2006)

WOW THEY CRACKIN :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 9 2008, 04:48 PM~10127574
> *just raffle off 4 sets of dayton knock offs ..............?
> *


Im down :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 13 2008, 06:39 AM~10157657
> *Im down :biggrin:
> *


although D KO's is nice but not if u paid for 5 entries like myself


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 13 2008, 12:00 PM~10159409
> *although D KO's is nice but not if u paid for 5 entries like myself
> *


yeah ,I might have to but a couple more.......


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 13 2008, 12:33 PM~10159595
> *yeah ,I might have to but a couple more.......
> *


get em and ill get few more myself :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 13 2008, 01:00 PM~10159409
> *although D KO's is nice but not if u paid for 5 entries like myself
> *



how about a set of Chinas


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Majestic$4Life_@Mar 14 2008, 06:01 AM~10165402
> *how about a set of Chinas
> *


Sorry, but I cant do that because that wasn't the original deal... People entered the raffle for a chance at set of Daytons, not Chinas!!!


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

bunch of cheap mf's up in this bitch.........can't believe this ain't gone down yet......fk it tonie.....i say sell the other tickets at a cheaper price and just raffle the daytons only.....cheaper tickets pay shipping......done deal.......


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

yea its hard to believe that this isnt goin any better than it is. 

i say stick with the orginal raffle cuz im in it to win it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 14 2008, 06:28 AM~10165498
> *Sorry, but I cant do that because that wasn't the original deal... People entered the raffle for a chance at set of Daytons, not Chinas!!!
> *


true, plus I wouldn't know what to do with a set of chinas but throw em in tha garbage. :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 05:32 PM~10169031
> *true, plus I wouldn't know what to do with a set of chinas but throw em in tha garbage. :biggrin:
> *


you can ship them to me :cheesy:


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 02:32 PM~10169031
> *true, plus I wouldn't know what to do with a set of chinas but throw em in tha garbage. :biggrin:
> *


they are good to have around just in case you come up on a car with no stock or fucked up tires. i use em for cars goin to the paint booth


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow so how many are needed to finish this shit


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Mar 14 2008, 10:21 PM~10171535
> *wow so how many are needed to finish this shit
> *


42


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

:wave: 

TTT


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 8 2008, 11:20 AM~9894491
> *Let's see if that motivates anyone else enough to get in on this deal!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Back to the top :biggrin:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Mar 16 2008, 08:21 PM~10183015
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I give one more week if nothing happen then need to refund money............


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Mar 17 2008, 08:15 AM~10186076
> *I give one more week if nothing happen then need to refund money............
> *


I will do this to try and get this thing done and over with!!!

I am willing to accept entries at $15.00 each,but in this case the winner is from a $15.00 entry versus a $20.00 entry, they will have to pay for their own shipping!!!

And for those of you all wondering how it will work if a person bought a $20.00 entry and buys a $15.00 entry, each entry will be marked to know the difference...

Let's see if this get's things moving at all!!!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Cheap ass MoFoS fuckin this one up. win or not, i was really wantin to see this raffle end with a winner not a refund. Who else is raffleing DAYTONS!!!!!! there are other raffles but their not offering REAL Ds!!!!!!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

Double Post. my pendejada


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 14 2008, 12:15 AM~10164771
> *get em and ill get few more myself  :biggrin:
> *


Iamma pay for two more right now.........your turn :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 17 2008, 11:15 AM~10186953
> *Iamma pay for two more right now.........your turn :biggrin:
> *


2 $15.00 entries paid for by TwOtYme

40 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 17 2008, 10:15 AM~10186953
> *Iamma pay for two more right now.........your turn :biggrin:
> *


MONEY HAS BEEN SENT :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 17 2008, 12:23 PM~10187904
> *MONEY HAS BEEN SENT  :biggrin:
> *


my *****. :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 17 2008, 01:23 PM~10187904
> *MONEY HAS BEEN SENT  :biggrin:
> *


2 $15.00 entries paid for by Texas_Bowties

38 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 17 2008, 12:26 PM~10187918
> *my *****. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

You have sent a payment!
Secure Transaction 
You have sent $40.00 USD to [email protected].


2 more for me @ 20 bucks each because I aint paying no shipping


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 17 2008, 05:33 PM~10189856
> *You have sent a payment!
> Secure Transaction
> You have sent $40.00 USD to [email protected].
> ...


2 $20.00 entries paid for by Classic - Landau

36 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

almost there


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 17 2008, 05:10 PM~10190223
> *2 $20.00 entries paid for by Classic - Landau
> 
> 36 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I didnt know we could do that??? I thought you said the rest would be at $15 and those tickets would pay shipping...?fuck I would of paid the extra $10fuck it


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

TO 
THE
MF
TOP
FOR
SOME
NEW 
DAYTONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 17 2008, 06:15 PM~10190773
> *I didnt know we could do that??? I thought you said the rest would be at $15 and those tickets would pay shipping...?fuck I would of paid the extra $10fuck it
> *


even if you pay the shipping it's still unfair to the rest you get more chances to win then the ones that paid more for there tickets fuck that I want a refund


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

How much is shipping to 94085?
I'm in!! FUCK it!! Let's go!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 02:48 AM~10194851
> *even if you pay the shipping it's still unfair to the rest you get more chances to win then the ones that paid more for there tickets fuck that I want a refund
> *


$20.00


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 18 2008, 06:36 AM~10195447
> *$20.00
> *


Don't hate on me and try and put me on blast because your raffle didn't work then you give others a cheaper deal and try and make me look bad even if they pay for shipping they still could afford more chances to win once you win and know you only have to give a hundred for shipping then it's all good but to buy a bunch of tickets with shipping included then you loose fuck that. I see what kind of business man you are instead of a quiet refund you go and get mad because it's not working out for you it's all good I ain't mad at you good luck with it.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

How about just taking everyone that has $20 invested and refund them the $5 and just make everyone pay shipping or if you have multiple (Like Myself) take the extra $5 and apply it to more entries. If they come up short just let me know so I can apply the extra $5 or $10 to make a whole entry.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10195979
> *Don't hate on me and try and put me on blast because your raffle didn't work then you give others a cheaper deal and try and make me look bad even if they pay for shipping they still could afford more chances to win once you win and know you only have to give a hundred for shipping then it's all good but to buy a bunch of tickets with shipping included then you loose fuck that. I see what kind of business man you are instead of a quiet refund you go and get mad because it's not working out for you it's all good I ain't mad at you good luck with it.
> *


I'm not mad, pissed, or anyhting else!!! You asked for a refund, so I had to put it on the topic so everyone keeping count would know that there was another slot available...


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10196150
> *How about just taking everyone that has $20 invested and refund them the $5 and just make everyone pay shipping or if you have multiple (Like Myself) take the extra $5 and apply it to more entries. If they come up short just let me know so I can apply the extra $5 or $10 to make a whole entry.
> *


Bad Idea? :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 09:12 AM~10195979
> *Don't hate on me and try and put me on blast because your raffle didn't work then you give others a cheaper deal and try and make me look bad even if they pay for shipping they still could afford more chances to win once you win and know you only have to give a hundred for shipping then it's all good but to buy a bunch of tickets with shipping included then you loose fuck that. I see what kind of business man you are instead of a quiet refund you go and get mad because it's not working out for you it's all good I ain't mad at you good luck with it.
> *



come on homie....tonie is good people....i see your point, but the man is only trying to help this go by faster and not cancel it and just refund the money...the ones losing out are the ones buying the cheaper tickets....it's only saving $5, and having to pay $100 for shipping....do the math....makes more sense to buy a $20 ticket and not pay shipping....

it was my idea to pay less for the tickets and have the winner pay shipping.....so i already knew the consequences.... :biggrin: 

you should have just rode the raffle out homie.....but we all have our own reasons and opinions ....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 18 2008, 09:41 AM~10196153
> *I'm not mad, pissed, or anyhting else!!! You asked for a refund, so I had to put it on the topic so everyone keeping count would know that there was another slot available...
> *


Yeah but you could of typed Refund to MOSTHATED so one more slot is available. No you put lets get this guy a refund that only has 20 invested like Theres others better because they bought into it more to try and make it go faster but like I said whatever man good luck with this


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Can you tell me how many entries I have, please? Sorry, haven't been keeping track.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 18 2008, 03:07 PM~10198205
> *Can you tell me how many entries I have, please? Sorry, haven't been keeping track.
> *


I have 37 entries left...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 10:12 AM~10195979
> *Don't hate on me and try and put me on blast because your raffle didn't work then you give others a cheaper deal and try and make me look bad even if they pay for shipping they still could afford more chances to win once you win and know you only have to give a hundred for shipping then it's all good but to buy a bunch of tickets with shipping included then you loose fuck that. I see what kind of business man you are instead of a quiet refund you go and get mad because it's not working out for you it's all good I ain't mad at you good luck with it.
> *



:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Mar 18 2008, 01:28 PM~10197281
> *Yeah but you could of typed Refund to MOSTHATED so one more slot is available. No you put lets get this guy a refund that only has 20 invested like Theres others better because they bought into it more to try and make it go faster but like I said whatever man good luck with this
> *


bitchin now but if you won, Antonie would be your best friend :uh:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 19 2008, 07:21 AM~10203879
> *bitchin now but if you won, Antonie would be your best friend :uh:
> *


I'm not arguing with no one anymore I wished him luck on his Raffle thats all


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 3 2008, 07:48 AM~9853906
> *Anyone who has done business with me can attest for the fact that I am a straight up business man and not with the B.S.!!!</span>
> *




DAMN RIGHT! I have ordered 2 sets of wheels from this guy here, good people. I received 1 set in waiting on the other pics will be posted up later today. I will post pics of the black 18s when i receive them. OLDSMOBILEFANATIC #1 buisness man. 2 SETS OF WHEELS( 13'S, 18's in a month)


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

wow is all i can say...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

all i can say is i am gonna ride this one out until the wheels ....come off the UPS truck! :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Shit... Theres only 37 left, thats alot closer than what it was 2 weeks ago. If everybody just bought 1 more it would almost be over. Lets quit being tightwads and drop another $20 to get this over with.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 21 2008, 01:33 PM~10222534
> *Shit... Theres only 37 left, thats alot closer than what it was 2 weeks ago. If everybody just bought 1 more it would almost be over. Lets quit being tightwads and drop another $20 to get this over with.
> *


hell im down for that


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Mar 21 2008, 12:56 PM~10222719
> *hell im down for that
> *


Well, let's get this raffle poppin' and someone can get these wheels!!!


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i cant believe fools aint gettin in on this. most fools have never/will never own a set of daytons cuz they too cheap and get chinas instead. and they still to cheap to take a chance to get em for 20 bux. thats a fuckin shame


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Mar 21 2008, 05:04 PM~10224797
> *i cant believe fools aint gettin in on this. most fools have never/will never own a set of daytons cuz they too cheap and get chinas instead. and they still to cheap to take a chance to get em for 20 bux.  thats a fuckin shame
> *



AGREED X10


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Just sent down money for 3 more spots! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 22 2008, 09:37 AM~10228423
> *Just sent down money for 3 more spots!  :biggrin:
> *


3 $20.00 entries paid for by Purple Haze

34 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like we're gonna get down to it after all!!!

Let's get this over with guys!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hurdy up and Buy!! Me want my D's!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 25 2008, 08:55 AM~10249415
> *Hurdy up and Buy!! Me want my D's!!  :biggrin:
> *


Do people realize that if only half of the people who have already bought into this raffle would buy 1 more entry, this thing would be over and someone's wheels would be on the way to them??? :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 25 2008, 07:06 AM~10249454
> *Do people realize that if only half of the people who have already bought into this raffle would buy 1 more entry, this thing would be over and someone's wheels would be on the way to them??? :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


I will buy one more this friday when I get my paycheck...... :biggrin:


----------



## heyheyhey (Jul 12, 2007)

Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by heyheyhey_@Mar 26 2008, 08:00 PM~10263470
> *Doing business with oldsmobilefanatic was one of the easiest things I have ever had to make in the internet. I’m from Canada and the price he gave me was still only $10 more than the price he was charging his American customers. He helped me every step of the way through shipping and installation help. I will be doing business with him again and it is HIGHLY recommended that you do business with him. YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT.
> *


yup he good peoples!


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Mar 26 2008, 09:38 PM~10264343
> *yup he good peoples!
> *


X100


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

so how many has everyone bought????

could oldsmobilefanatic post who bought what???
I cant remember if I bought 3 or 4???


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Mar 26 2008, 06:34 PM~10263179
> *I will buy one more this friday when I get my paycheck...... :biggrin:
> *



Paypal just sent............ :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

paypal sent for 1 more..


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by One Of A Kind_@Mar 28 2008, 11:35 AM~10276221
> *Paypal just sent............ :biggrin:
> *


1 $20.00 entry paid for by One Of A Kind

33 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Mar 28 2008, 01:53 PM~10277329
> *paypal sent for 1 more..
> *


1 $20.00 entry paid for by G-body4life

32 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Mar 28 2008, 11:24 AM~10276130
> *so how many has everyone bought????
> 
> could oldsmobilefanatic post who bought what???
> ...


Right now, there are 32 entries available...

You bought 2 $20.00 entries and 2 $15.00 entries!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks like were almost there!!!

Let's get the rest of the entries gone this weekend and someone's wheels can be on the way to their new owner on Monday!!!

<img src=\'http://i25.tinypic.com/m9c7bq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 28 2008, 02:09 PM~10277428
> *Right now, there are 32 entries available...
> 
> You bought 2 $20.00 entries and 2 $15.00 entries!!!
> *


How many did I buy, might just have to buy a few more.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Mar 28 2008, 07:26 PM~10279414
> *How many did I buy, might just have to buy a few more.
> *


You got 4!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].
Make that 5!!!

come on fellas, come out the pocket, it's only 20 bucks geez :uh:


----------



## LC21 (Mar 17, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

1 $20.00 entry paid for by Classic - Landau

31 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

2 $20.00 entries paid for by Bigg_E

29 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

GONE!!!

:yes: :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Mar 29 2008, 09:21 AM~10282596
> *2 $20.00 entries paid for by Bigg_E
> 
> 29 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

doing what i can homie


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

I guess not as many people would like to own a set of Daytons as I thought!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

entries gone!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 1 2008, 12:54 PM~10308115
> *entries gone!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

TTT.......


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

You have sent a payment! Secure Transaction 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have sent $60.00 USD 

there's 3 more gone


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

entries gone!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa+Apr 1 2008, 05:20 PM~10309865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

wow, just read through most the pages on this topic and you've dealt with some straight up dick heads. If D's were cheap I wouldn't be rolling chinas. Your trying to help a guy come up and you get shit from a bunch of haters. What your doing here is real cool I'm buying 2 more..... :thumbsup:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

You have sent $40.00 USD to [email protected]. An email has been sent to the recipient.


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

entries gone!!!


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 2 2008, 04:10 PM~10319463
> *entries gone!!!
> *


 come on ppl so he can hurry up and send me my D's. J/K This is a good deal. I'm doubting I'll win any thing but if someone deserving comes up it was worth the 100 bucks I got into this thing. Seriously people, I know I'm not gonna win cause I never win shit, but look at it like a donation to help a fellow ryder out. It's a good cause.


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 2 2008, 10:53 PM~10320711
> *come on ppl so he can hurry up and send me my D's. J/K This is a good deal. I'm doubting I'll win any thing but if someone deserving comes up it was worth the 100 bucks I got into this thing. Seriously people, I know I'm not gonna win cause I never win shit, but look at it like a donation to help a fellow ryder out. It's a good cause.
> *


join the club, i dont win anything either, but heck i like to play games so i throw some money at the wind :dunno:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Apr 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10320711
> *come on ppl so he can hurry up and send me my D's. J/K This is a good deal. I'm doubting I'll win any thing but if someone deserving comes up it was worth the 100 bucks I got into this thing. Seriously people, I know I'm not gonna win cause I never win shit, but look at it like a donation to help a fellow ryder out. It's a good cause.
> *


Well said.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)




----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2008, 06:39 PM~10328530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

almost there.......


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 3 2008, 08:39 PM~10328530
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2

with a bump


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Apr 3 2008, 09:03 AM~10323876
> *join the club, i dont win anything either, but heck i like to play games so i throw some money at the wind :dunno:
> *




Makin it Rain :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 4 2008, 05:17 PM~10336110
> *Makin it Rain :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: only you would say something like that :rofl:


----------



## rob n all (Jan 12, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH BOY! ALMOST GONNA HAVE MY WHEELS.........


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

bring on my daytons :biggrin:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

You have sent $20.00 USD to [email protected].

got a buck 20 into this now..... hope it helps some one out.


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT

lets get this done


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

entries gone!!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

ttt


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 1 2008, 09:44 AM~10306640
> *I guess not as many people would like to own a set of Daytons as I thought!!!
> 
> 
> ...


the people that was too cheap to chance 20 bucks is gonna be the people on here complaining that there chinas are leaking and rusting


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

DAYTONS DAYTONS DAYTONS


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas_Bowties_@Apr 7 2008, 01:17 PM~10354763
> *DAYTONS DAYTONS DAYTONS
> *


never gonna happen if these things dont sell :angry:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IlDuce_@Apr 7 2008, 06:15 PM~10357870
> *never gonna happen if these things dont sell  :angry:
> *


Shut up bitch!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Apr 7 2008, 05:22 PM~10357942
> *Shut up bitch!
> *


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

i just need a few more of you cheap bastards to cave in and buy so i can have my daytons


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

TTT


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 5 2008, 09:21 AM~10340968
> *entries gone!!!
> *


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

I really don't get how a zenith raffel can do so well and a Dayton raffel goes like this


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Me either, but don't worry cause it'll be over soon and someone will have a brand new set of Daytons!!!


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 10 2008, 07:39 AM~10380089
> *Me either, but don't worry cause it'll be over soon and someone will have a brand new set of Daytons!!!
> *


hopefully me....... :biggrin: ttt


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 10 2008, 09:38 AM~10381400
> *hopefully me....... :biggrin: ttt
> *


 I'd be happy with a new set of 14inch chinas at this point. my 15's seemed like a better idea than they actually were


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Apr 6 2008, 10:14 PM~10351348
> *the people that was too cheap to chance 20 bucks is gonna be the people on here complaining that there chinas are leaking and rusting
> *


Personally I have seen no history of the person running this. I know the Zenith raffle holder is a business and has history of following through on LIL. Yes its only 20.00 (I dont just get one) but I need to feel comfortable with giving somebody even 5.00. Video raffle also helps. Good luck with this :thumbsup:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 10 2008, 04:43 PM~10384640
> *Personally I have seen no history of the person running this. I know the Zenith raffle holder is a business and has history of following through on LIL. Yes its only 20.00 (I dont just get one) but I need to feel comfortable with giving somebody even 5.00. Video raffle also helps. Good luck with this :thumbsup:
> *


Check his feedback, Seems like a great guy...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Apr 10 2008, 06:43 PM~10384640
> *Personally I have seen no history of the person running this. I know the Zenith raffle holder is a business and has history of following through on LIL. Yes its only 20.00 (I dont just get one) but I need to feel comfortable with giving somebody even 5.00. Video raffle also helps. Good luck with this :thumbsup:
> *


(225)268-9760</span>. Feel free to give me a call and we can discuss business, custom cars, wheels, or anything else you may deem necessary!!! :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: </span>


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 10 2008, 03:58 PM~10384792
> *(225)268-9760</span>. Feel free to give me a call and we can discuss business, custom cars, wheels, or anything else you may deem necessary!!! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: </span>
> *


good enough for me...... He's giving his number out on a forum, I personally don't even like to give mine out to most the people I know. Who want's thier phone blown up because they run a shady buisness :dunno:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

time for some prank calls!!!!!!! haha


what's up tonie>>???? how things goin??? i need them blue eagles if you got any...or even some white ones.....hit me up....  


TTT FOR A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@Apr 10 2008, 09:16 PM~10386659
> *time for some prank calls!!!!!!! haha
> what's up tonie>>???? how things goin??? i need them blue eagles if you got any...or even some white ones.....hit me up....
> TTT FOR A GOOD BUSINESSMAN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

HOW MANY SLOTS ARE LEFT??


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOSEUPORSHUTUP_@Apr 11 2008, 03:11 PM~10392046
> *HOW MANY SLOTS ARE LEFT??
> *


22  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

Make that 21 spots left. Payment sent


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

entries gone!!!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

Let's keep this on top!


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT

lets get this thing over with


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 10 2008, 06:58 PM~10384792
> *(225)268-9760</span>. Feel free to give me a call and we can discuss business, custom cars, wheels, or anything else you may deem necessary!!! :yes:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup: </span>
> *



after this people will have 100 reasons to trust you

100 tickets sold...plus the 1 lucky winner of the Dz!


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

_*Antonie is good people, I was very happy with my purchase..........So stop bitchin about putting your money in this raffle*_


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2008, 08:10 AM~10397169
> *Antonie is good people, I was very happy with my purchase..........So stop bitchin about putting your money in this raffle
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

and if i had the $420 id buy the last of the tickets, but cant do that right now


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bigg_E_@Apr 12 2008, 08:06 AM~10397277
> *and if i had the $420 id buy the last of the tickets, but cant do that right now
> *


X2 Im bout to buy a 63 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

TTT


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 12 2008, 07:37 AM~10397376
> *X2 Im bout to buy a 63 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 PICS?????


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT I wanna see who I helped purchase a set of D'z for.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 10 2008, 06:56 PM~10384760
> *Check his feedback, Seems like a great guy...
> *


Are those your Z's, bro? If so DAAAYYUMM!! :biggrin:


----------



## uwgbsenior (Feb 10, 2008)

the drawing is just for the rims rigth? how much with tires


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by uwgbsenior_@Apr 13 2008, 12:29 PM~10405661
> *the drawing is just for the rims rigth?  how much with tires
> *


 :twak:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uwgbsenior_@Apr 13 2008, 03:29 PM~10405661
> *the drawing is just for the rims rigth?  how much with tires
> *


If you win, we can talk about tires then...


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Video showing the entries and the drawing???


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 14 2008, 07:39 PM~10415713
> *Video showing the entries and the drawing???
> *


Yes, there will be one...


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Let's get this bitch over with. Send me a paypal bill for the rest of the entries. [email protected]


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 14 2008, 08:10 PM~10416536
> *Let's get this bitch over with. Send me a paypal bill for the rest of the entries. [email protected]
> *


baller!!!! :0


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 14 2008, 07:10 PM~10416536
> *Let's get this bitch over with. Send me a paypal bill for the rest of the entries. [email protected]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*is this a x-mas raffle :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

3 $20.00 entries paid for by DYABLITO

18 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Let's get these last 18 entries gone!!!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 15 2008, 12:18 AM~10418605
> *3 $20.00 entries paid for by DYABLITO
> 
> 18 entries remaining!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0 :wave: :wave:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 6 2008, 10:34 PM~9881856
> *O.K., let's up the ante!!!
> 
> The Grand prize winner get 14x7 Daytons, the Second prize will be a set of 13x7, 14x6, or 14x7 wires (all chrome), and the Third prize will be a set of chrome knock-offs (winners choice)
> ...


 :0


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

3 more $20.00 entries paid for by DYABLITO

15 entries remaining!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Let's get these last 15 entries gone!!!


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 15 2008, 12:43 AM~10418799
> *3 more $20.00 entries paid for by DYABLITO
> 
> 15 entries remaining!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DYABLITO_@Apr 15 2008, 12:48 AM~10418847
> *
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 14 2008, 09:10 PM~10416536
> *Let's get this bitch over with. Send me a paypal bill for the rest of the entries. [email protected]
> *


ttt


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

What the fuck???


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Payment sent.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

WHERE DO I MAIL MY ENTRY TOO?? :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## ss62vert (Jun 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 15 2008, 05:52 AM~10419720
> *Payment sent.
> *


So did zsmizle buy the last of the spots??? :thumbsup:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ss62vert_@Apr 15 2008, 11:43 AM~10420919
> *So did zsmizle buy the last of the spots??? :thumbsup:
> *


He sure did and this thing is oficially a wrap!!!

The video will be up in just a few minutes...


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

The winners of the the raffle were as follows:

1st) Purple Haze

2nd) 41chev

3rd) zsmizle

I want to take this moment to congratulate the winners and thank everyone who supported this raffle from the beginning!!!

Here's the video...

<a href=\'http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=s2dzqv&s=3\' target=\'_blank\'>Dayton Raffle</a> :yes: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)

CONGRATS TO DA WINNERS!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 15 2008, 01:27 PM~10421246
> *
> 
> The winners of the the raffle were as follows:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 HAZE


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

Hell yeah!!!!!!!! I dont ever win shit!! LOL That is F'n awesome!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 15 2008, 11:31 AM~10421714
> *Hell yeah!!!!!!!! I dont ever win shit!! LOL That is F'n awesome!!
> *


*CONGRATS HOMIE BIG UPS TO MY KANSAS BROTHERS* :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Apr 15 2008, 12:38 PM~10421769
> *CONGRATS HOMIE BIG UPS TO MY KANSAS BROTHERS :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah!! Goin straight on the Impala! :biggrin: 

GOODTIMES KANSAS :0


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

congrats fuckersssss... :angry: j/k

what was 2nd and 3rd prizes??????


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Apr 15 2008, 03:54 PM~10422750
> *congrats fuckersssss... :angry:    j/k
> 
> what was 2nd and 3rd prizes??????
> *



2nd was a set of China wheels...

3rd was a set of China knock-offs...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

yippie :biggrin: thanks for the wheels :thumbsup:


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10421773
> *Hell yeah!! Goin straight on the Impala!  :biggrin:
> 
> GOODTIMES KANSAS  :0
> *


 :0 hell yeah congrats bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jugoDEcarlo_@Apr 15 2008, 03:18 PM~10422924
> *:0 hell yeah congrats bro! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

BOOOOOOOOOOO! I want a recount!......LOL j/k congrats to the winners


----------



## haze1995 (Feb 14, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!

Mad respect for posting the vid of the actual drawing. Not many people would have done that!


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 15 2008, 12:39 PM~10421773
> *Hell yeah!! Goin straight on the Impala!  :biggrin:
> 
> GOODTIMES KANSAS  :0
> *


Congrats bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Apr 15 2008, 06:29 PM~10424152
> *Congrats bro... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

congrats to the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

Since Purple Haze is going to roll with 13's, the set of 14x7 all chrome 72 spoke Daytons are on the market!!!

If someone is interested in them, feel free to pm me with an offer...

Keep in mind that they are brand new and have never been mounted on anything!!!

:yes: :nicoderm:  :rofl: :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 15 2008, 11:31 AM~10421714
> *Hell yeah!!!!!!!! I dont ever win shit!! LOL That is F'n awesome!!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS FKER.....I MEAN....HOMIE....HAHAHA.....DAMN GOOD JOB TONIE!!!!! HOPE NOW YOU WILL GAIN MORE CONFIDENCE FROM BUYERS ON HERE.....LOOK OUT FOR ME A FLEETWOOD.....MINE WAS WRECKED SAT..... :angry:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 Sorry homie....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 15 2008, 12:27 PM~10421246
> *
> 
> The winners of the the raffle were as follows:
> ...


no need to watch, I believe you :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

congrats you bastard...uhhh i mean congrats purple haze...lol.....atleast someone in the midwest got them...i better see those rims on your ride if you come to hoptoberfest


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Apr 16 2008, 09:44 PM~10434723
> *congrats you bastard...uhhh  i mean congrats purple haze...lol.....atleast someone in the midwest got them...i better see those rims on your ride if you come to hoptoberfest
> *


HAHAHA you know i will be sportin this shit!!! Hoptoberfest here i come. (You better bring something to hop :0 :biggrin: )


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by The BIG M Biker_@Apr 16 2008, 12:01 AM~10427329
> *:0  :0 Sorry homie....
> *



thanks homie......


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

we all glad to see a result win or not.. oldsfanatic is a standup guy. ill will put in again if you ever auction some wheels. but after all the bitchin and cheap people i wouldnt blame you if you didnt


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Apr 17 2008, 09:31 AM~10437162
> *we all glad to see a result win or not.. oldsfanatic is a standup guy. ill will put in again if you ever auction some wheels. but after all the bitchin and cheap people i wouldnt blame you if you didnt
> *


I wouldn't mind doing it again, but I would like some input/suggestions from everyone as far as stipulations of the raffle and so on...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 16 2008, 11:55 PM~10435367
> *HAHAHA you know i will be sportin this shit!!! Hoptoberfest here i come. (You better bring something to hop  :0  :biggrin: )
> *


lol no hopping for me...just showing the redone setup off...thats all im doing lol.......and while your not looking ill swap your rims out for mine :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 15 2008, 12:31 PM~10421714
> *Hell yeah!!!!!!!! I dont ever win shit!! LOL That is F'n awesome!!
> *


Congrats bro!! see you at Hoptober..


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 17 2008, 09:37 AM~10437183
> *I wouldn't mind doing it again, but I would like some input/suggestions from everyone as far as stipulations of the raffle and so on...
> *


NEXT TIME LET ME WIN :angry: ..LOL J/K ....or am i :scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Doesnt everybody have to pay for shipping in these raffles


----------



## Boricua Customs (Oct 3, 2005)

Congrats to all the winners !!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my wheels are on the way :biggrin:


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

When will my K.O.'s be here?


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zsmizle_@Apr 27 2008, 11:45 AM~10513798
> *When will my K.O.'s be here?
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

hey i thought my wheels where on the way :uh:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 11:11 PM~10517998
> *hey i thought my wheels where on the way  :uh:
> *


pm sent!!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

Got my K.O.'s. Thanks homie.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Apr 17 2008, 07:37 AM~10437183
> *I wouldn't mind doing it again, but I would like some input/suggestions from everyone as far as stipulations of the raffle and so on...
> *


wouldn't mind a set of x-laced daytons


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

so where are my wheels :uh:


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 9 2008, 07:02 PM~10619778
> *so where are my wheels :uh:
> *



Still in China......Fuck em you won Zsss :biggrin:


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 9 2008, 09:02 PM~10619778
> *so where are my wheels :uh:
> *


On their way to you... You'll have them on Monday or Tuesday!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

well maybe tomorrow


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i got most of it today just need one more wheel


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

got all my stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

TTT


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Post pics of the wheels on the tre bro..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 15 2008, 03:12 PM~10422887
> *yippie  :biggrin:  thanks for the wheels  :thumbsup:
> *


damn you should play the lotto :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 16 2008, 12:21 PM~11103260
> *Post pics of the wheels on the tre bro..
> *


Dont have them yet


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 16 2008, 02:09 PM~11103994
> *Dont have them yet
> *


Forreal? Damn I thought you had already gotten them. Any word on delivery?


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jul 16 2008, 10:41 PM~11108316
> *Forreal? Damn I thought you had already gotten them. Any word on delivery?
> *


No not yet.. Dont know. They were supposed to be sent out Saturday, but Haven't heard anything on it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@Feb 1 2008, 10:59 PM~9846203
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR*


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 12:20 PM~11234223
> *LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jul 16 2008, 10:53 PM~11108449
> *No not yet.. Dont know. They were supposed to be sent out Saturday, but Haven't heard anything on it
> *


sounds like Good Times needs to dish out a Good Ass kickin


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 02:02 PM~11235052
> *sounds like Good Times needs to dish out a Good Ass kickin
> *


Yeah I'm tryin to get this resolved without having to take any unnecessary actions, but I almost feel like he is forcing my hand! I have tried to call numerous times (Cant leave voicemails), sent multiple text messages, sent emails, send IM's etc.. I'll talk it over with some of my boys tonight over some crown and see what they think i should do. I am tryin to calm down in my old age (26 LOL), but this is fuckin ridiculous. :angry:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 3 2008, 09:54 AM~9854066
> *might do better if you could get someone to back you..like a carclub...or even get with the LIL administrator gary about paypal him the money..once all entries are recieved and wheels are shipped you get your money..this help keep everyone mind at ease they will get money back if the 100 isnt met..and you could maybe get this topic pinned.
> *


man i tried to tell ya'll...

I should listen to my own advice..


----------



## luxuriousloc's (Jun 19, 2006)

wow glad i was to late on this raffle..hope you get your rims homie


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Aug 1 2008, 06:32 PM~11237442
> *wow glad i was to late on this raffle..hope you get your rims homie
> *


Thanks brother!! Yeah it's bullshit and I honestly dont know what to do from here! I will try to get some legal advise


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

TTT


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

Fuck it, I want my money back then.  

*Stick with the Zenith Raffles. JD's the real deal...I got mine,,,*


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED 
AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS 
FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS 
WE WILL SEE HOW THIS NEXT RAFFLE TURNS OUT AND IF HE DOSENT WIN I MIGHT HAVE TO MAKE SOMETHING HAPPEN


----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 01:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...


 :0 Wow I dont even know what to say homie!! That would be fucking awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...


 :thumbsup: hell PURPLE HAZE you got the man lookin' out for you!good lookin' out JD


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...


thats whats up there..... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 02:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...


THAT THER MAKES ME WANNA SAY FUCK DAYTON AND RECONSIDER MY NEXT WHEEL BRAND DEFINETLY


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wintonrogelio209_@Aug 14 2008, 09:07 PM~11347705
> *THAT THER MAKES ME WANNA SAY FUCK DAYTON AND RECONSIDER MY NEXT WHEEL BRAND DEFINETLY
> *


You know unfortunately Dayton has nothing to do with this it's just one bad apple, but with JD being so curtious and his outstanding customer service I will never buy any other rim but Zeniths!!! That right there shows you he is a person of the game and has a fucking heart!!


----------



## praisethelowered59 (Feb 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 14 2008, 08:40 PM~11348079
> *You know unfortunately Dayton has nothing to do with this it's just one bad apple, but with JD being so curtious and his outstanding customer service I will never buy any other rim but Zeniths!!! That right there shows you he is a person of the game and has a fucking heart!!
> *


I got 250-300 into this knowing I never win shit, I just wanted to see a deserving rider come up. Too bad we all got taken. This bitch has to have seen what I would like too see hapen, Toni I have no problem turning your ass in. Thank god I don't live with in driving distance of your bitch ass


----------



## wintonrogelio209 (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Aug 14 2008, 10:40 PM~11348079
> *You know unfortunately Dayton has nothing to do with this it's just one bad apple, but with JD being so curtious and his outstanding customer service I will never buy any other rim but Zeniths!!! That right there shows you he is a person of the game and has a fucking heart!!
> *


THATS WHAT I MEANT HOMIE


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 1 2008, 11:20 AM~11234223
> *LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR
> *


*LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR LIAR*[/size]


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@May 9 2008, 08:25 PM~10620360
> *On their way to you... You'll have them on Monday or Tuesday!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't talk shit to nobody because we're all in the same game,but you "sir"are a pendejo who is going to have to look over your shoulder to make sure the guy(or girl)walking behind you is not someone you burned,out to get you and by the looks of it there are a lot of people you hope ain't behind you right now.Unless you do some major damage control,as time goes by,there will be more people added to that list. I don't mean to preach but all these people had faith in you and your"raffle"and needless to say you"oldsmobilefanatic"of LA.let everyone of them down especially PURPLEHAZE. :twak:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

Just wondering,is this dude in jail ? :dunno: I came close to buying some wheels a few weeks back,glad I didn't :loco:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11340396
> *THATS WHAT I TOLD ALL OF YALL IF EVERYONE DOES A CLAIM THEN HE'S FUCKED
> AND AS FOR THE PEOPLE THAT KEEP VOUCHING FOR HIM CAN YOU OPEN YOUR EYES AND SEE WHAT THIS FOOL DID TO THESE GUYS
> FUCKIT I FEEL LIKE GIVING HOMIE PURPLE HAZE A SET OF WHEELS
> ...



You dont come across too many folks like JD these days.....good stuff homie..... :thumbsup: ....What happened to Purplehaze and a few others almost happened to me a few years back,I know what it feels like to put your faith in some one and have it backfire,but fuck the bullshit I went to cali too collect and came back with 2 sets of rims.thanks to my USO's........... :thumbsup: ......


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

douchebag :angry:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## nisra (Apr 25, 2013)

Typical lil raffle


----------

